# The 'Liberation' Of Ksi'm'yen- Action thread!



## thomas2

(OOC it's up! What you've been waiting for!)

Y't'saum checked his armour. He had specifically asked for his old Fire Warrior armour to be found and repainted for this occasion, his first command over squad level. It was the impractical ceremonial red of his Sept, with the green sept markings running around. Scratches and gashes covered the armour, Y't'saum had always been proud of his older acts. He left the helmet behind for the personal touch, attached his bonding knife, silently honouring his slain kin, before taking the honour blade of La'kunas. A automated drone floated to him, projecting up the last of the mission information, and Y't'saum quickly took it all in. The door ahead opened and he nervously stepped into the room.
_
All the characters, apart from Theolri, and Veldt will enter later in this post, are currently in a round room. A strange bump rises from the floor, and they are all sitting down, but none are in suits (ie stealth, crisis) of any kind.

_Y't'saum viewed the room, and attempted to recognise faces from mission profiles. Being the only Vespid made spotting Vargah'l easy, but the others where more difficult. Fi'Rois was also quickly identified, Y't'saum had chosen to try hard to achieve friendly relations with him as he seemed the most appropriate second-in-command. Soon after he identified Jer'i, Kunas, Vindas and Fio'senna. After spending a while remembering names he realised they were all waiting for him to speak.
"I extend my greetings to all of you who are about to embark with me on this most important journey."
As he said this the dome in the rooms centre projected up a hologram, clearly of a small part of the planet.
"This is the area will shall be operating in. Here" he said, pointing his blade towards a line of flashes and explosions "is the current front line. We shall be operating a considerable distance behind it, in order to further progress. This" pointing out a large area of empty fields, "is where we shall be landing. You see this fortification.. here. This is our objective. All I have been told is that there are elements of their command structure stationed there. Due to the troop evacuation, needs of the front-line and the fact many humans are being called back into reserves gives us a chance to strike against a nearly undefended headquarters, which would otherwise be able to slow a entire Cadre. The defences are strong, but we have a secret weapon to bypass them..."

_Veldt comes in through a door, in handcuffs and watched over by two helmeted fire warriors.

_"This newcomer is a wise Imperial who values his life over his cruel masters, he is known as Christian Veldt, and in the Tau way of naming he is known as Gue'la Veldt, as he is unwilling to disclose his Sept. Any questions, including from you La'Veldt, or am I free to continue with finer details?"


----------



## chrisman 007

Veldt looked at the blue grey skinned xenos, speaking outwardly to a group of assembled xenos. He was obviously the leader of this shambles of a squad. Wait, no, you should never underestimate an opponent thought Veldt. Though Veldt knew very little of the Tau language, he picked up little dribs and drab of the briefing. "Frontlines here.......human troops in reserve......fortification.....main objective." Veldt tried to move his hands, to reach his penknife or maybe if he was lucky a laspistol. But the cuffs were better than he thought, and his hands didn't budge. He then noticed that the xenos seargent was gesturing to him. He paid more attention to the conversation. "Newcomer....Imperial...values his life over his cruel masters....Gue'la Veldt....questions?" Valued his life over his cruel masters? thought Veldt I'll show them! Veldt kicked out at one of the fire warriors, only to be met with the butt of the an alien rifle in between his shoulder blades. "Ahh!!!" Veldt involuntarily screamed "I've got a question: when will you foul xenos learn that this is our planet and we were here FIRST!"


----------



## thomas2

Y't'saum quickly called for a Water Caste translator.
"It appears I was misinformed" he said as he placed his blade on Veldt's neck.
"Apparently you were meant to be non-violent." he said, waiting a few moments for the translator to finish before dismissing the translator.
"I suggest you return him to his cell while the rest of us discuss the matter in hand. Anyway, I shall be moving on to the details unless someone has something to add."


----------



## Dirge Eterna

Jer'i looked up from his disassembled rifle, which he was wiping with a grey cloth.

"What are our rules of engagement?" he said, his helmet's speakers making his voice slightly tinny. "Are we free to cull the gue'la, or are there _rules_?"


----------



## Initiate

"I was wondering the same thing." Belas'Ter said, curling his lips to reveal a toothy smile. He was holding a broken stealth node in his hands, trying to work out the problem.


----------



## Galebread

Kunas himself stayed silent throughout the briefing, listening diligently and learning as it continued. This mission briefing had been interesting thus far, minus the part where Veldt kicked at him, and showed him that he had much to learn in the ways of battle and planning. Those gue'la armies will most certainly suffer when they took the fort. There won't be an 'if', he was confident that they'll not be defeated.

"Will there be an extraction point once we took the objective?" He asked, looking at the hologram of the mission area. "Or are we to join the nearest cadre when our mission has been completed?"


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

Vindas sat cleaning his suit and weapon. he gently took apart the rifle, cleaning each part delicately. He checked over his new suit, admiring each finely crafted piece of armour and equipment, making sure it all worked through his suit interface. He was half listening to the mission briefing, he knew it was going to be uploaded into his suit anyway, he would catch up on details later. as he looked up, he saw the Gue'la captive receive a rifle butt to the back. Vindas went back to cleaning his suit, indifferent to his surroundings.


----------



## ACoz

Fio'senna is quiet and composed through-out the briefing, in her well-worn uniform and armor (helmet off for the briefing, of course) with an equally worn-in camouflage poncho on, casually thrown back over her left shoulder.

Remaining quiet until the moment when it was proper to speak, she waits her turn... until the _human_ is introduced and performs his little 'display' of non-compliance.

Eyes wide and nostrils flaring, she snorts contemptibly and sks simply:

"Do we _really_ need the gue'la? I recognise the markings it bears. Those ones fall like over-ripe fruit from an orchard's trees. I know, I've ended many of them myself."

Her 'peace' said, Fio'senna remains silent and listens to the answers for the others' questions, eyeing the human with contempt she doesn't bother to conceal.


----------



## chrisman 007

On hearing that he was going back to his cell, Veldt immediately stood back up and resist the jostling of the fire warriors. _No, not the cell, not there again_ thought Veldt, feeling the deep wound in his wrist. The seargent's knife, dug deeper into his neck. "Ok, ok, I'll calm down, just please, don't send me to the cell," said Veldt "I'll work with you, but don't try and brainwash me with this so called "Greater Good." and waited for the translator to tell him the commander's response.
He also noticed one of the Tau troopers was eying him with contempt. He had suspicions that this particular warrrior wasn't exactly friendly.


----------



## thomas2

"I shall attempt to answer all of your questions. The gue'la shall be kept alive as long as he doesn't attempt any greater act of violence than the one we just saw." He pointed his honour blade at the fortification, which caused the hologram to zoom in into it. "You see this? Miles of wire and mines, and guns. Without La'Veldt I doubt success. The simple fact is that he is the most willing to help Gue'la we have found in this area, and cannot be replaced. I understand many of you dislike humans, I truly understand as I used to have a bitter hate for all Eldar until I learned that it was the Dark variety who razed my home, and I'd appreciate it if you told me your attitude towards humans so I know who shall look after La'Veldt during the operation. Extraction will be dealt with at the time it occurs. If the cadre is able to break through due to our efforts we wait for them, if not we can expect to be taken out by Orca transports." he called for the translator again when he finished talking.
"Now Gue'la, normally I would question why you dread your cell, but most I have seen here are strongly anti-human, as are many of our party. We respect your right to not be forced into the Greater Good, even though it isn't preferable. Anyway I suggest you sit down" he said, gesturing to a seat far from the rest of the group. "I presume you recognise this complex?" he said pointing towards the hologram.


----------



## bloodthrister

Vargah'l stretched some of his muscles and slowly went to the Gue'La. ''_You'd better be silent, Gue'La. Or I'll make your last minutes the most awful ones you've ever seen. _'' The translator took a while to translate what he said, but now it sure was clear Vargah'l didn't like Gue'La Veldt...

(OOC: maybe you could post everyone's data on the first post? That way it's easier to get to know everyone's name  )


----------



## thomas2

(OOC I've done a similar thing in the discussion thread. If you want I can put peoples names by their characters, though I may need to make a new post as for some reason the edit button wasn't there last time I updated it)


----------



## Initiate

Giving up fixing the stealth node, Belas'Ter tossed it over to a drone who placed it in an appropriate incinerator. Belas'Ter grabbed his gun then, checking the sights and all the while asking, "When do we move out Shas'vre Y't'saum?"

EDIT: 400th post!


----------



## thomas2

"After this talk is finished a few details shall be worked out, then we shall be going onto the transports. As you all know I shall be in full command of the operation, and thus will be the only one to have an active long-range communicator, which allows us to talk to high command. However every other one of us, but Veldt of course, has one and could take command, should I be unable. We all have active short-range communicators, even Veldt will be issued with one, to communicate with each other. Fi'Rios is in command of all Stealth units, Jer'i, Vindas, and Fio'senna. Of course you will largely operate separately, as that is the way most of you prefer. Myself, Kunas, Veldt and Vargah'l will stay further back, while you lot scout. When hostiles are detected, which the scouts cannot deal with on their own, we will go to the area, plan and attack quickly and destructively. It appears that I personally will have to look after Veldt. He will not be handcuffed, and could even be issued a weapon if he shows good behaviour. However he will be fitted with a device which can deliver electrical shocks to him, controllable by any of us. While use of it when needed is required do not overuse it, and I shall not accept electrocuting him for fun or because of hate. Anyway this is your last chance to speak before we are on the craft taking us on the mission, any further questions?"


----------



## bloodthrister

*Vargah'l*

_''Wouldn't it be better if I flew above the pathfinders, to tell what it looks like from the air? Just to get a better idea of what it's like?''_

(OOC: Thats true, maybe just put your name up above you post's enough, kinda like I did  )


----------



## thomas2

(OOC I'll try that out then)

*Y't'saum*

"No, it would not be a very good idea. You see this is a stealth mission, and thus any flying up to scout will be performed by the Stealth suits, or we would be spotted."


----------



## chrisman 007

thomas2 said:


> However he will be fitted with a device which can deliver electrical shocks to him, controllable by any of us.


(OOC: oh joy of joys.)

*Veldt*

"Electric shocks?" said Veldt, suddenly realizing the potential for the more hateful members to have a field day "Is that really necessary?" Veld wondered what had happened to the rest of his command squad. After all, he'd only seen the Vox officer and the weapons expert go down. They might be still alive. _I'm itching to get out onto the field_ thought Veldt _The sooner I'm outta here the better._


----------



## ACoz

*Fio'senna*

"A few questions. Buffer zone between forward elements and reserves will be what? And... is the forward element deploying in formation, or a basic picket line? If a picket, what is the spread?"

Fio'senna never takes her eyes off the human when asking her questions. She does her best to hide what could be an unprofessional amount of pleasure from the idea of causing him pain.


----------



## Initiate

(OOC: Thomas, my name is actually Belas'Ter, Fi'Rios is my sept )

*Belas'Ter* 

"From what I have seen of you Gue'la, I'm afraid it _is_ necessary"


----------



## chrisman 007

Veldt had a feeling that this security measure was going to be taken advantage of. Not many people seemed to like him very much (). "Anyway, lets get out of here. Lets go out on to the field."


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

*Vindas*

Hearing the order to move out, he kitted up in his xv29 and prepared his rifle. he loved the familiar *click-whine* of his rifle powering up and interfacing with his suit. Vindas did a quick once-over before flexing and promptly 'almost' disappearing from sight, replaced by a slight shimmer in the air.


----------



## Dirge Eterna

*Jer'i*

Jer'i snapped a clip of hypervelocity shells into his rifle, and then activated his helmet's optics. The Earth caste had taken a regulation Fire Warrior helmet, and integrated blacksun filters, night vision lenses, a HUD incorperated into his weapon, and other features he was still discovering.

His cloak hung from his back like a shroud as he stood to follow the others, and he pulled the hood over his helmet. The cloth mesh he had chosen would make him nearly invisible on Ksi'm'yen. Not as good as an XV stealth suit, but as close as he would come without using one. He checked his weapons with well-practiced taps of his gloved hand. Rifle, in his hands, Carbine, underslung on the rifle, bonding knife, against his back, combat knife, strapped to his shin.

He considered the Guel'a Veldt as he walked past him into Ksi'm'yen's sunlight. He often fancied himself as a cold, calculating warrior. Never concerned about how the mission was completed. But he felt some pity for Veldt, much to his disgust. Both of them had lost everything in the same war. He shook his head as he checked the scope of the rail rifle.


----------



## thomas2

*Y't'saum*

"To Fio'senna, I am only in charge of this mission, thus for information in this operation as a whole you will have to look elsewhere. While I feel the electrical device is necessary, otherwise nothing will stop you contacting Imperials with salvaged equipment or killing one of us with a salvaged weapon. However it appears I am unable to trust my own warriors and thus I shall limit the range at which we can shock you, so if anyone does so they'll have to be close enough for me to deal with them. Anyway that is all my comrades, next time we meet it shall be on the transport to the surface. As I believe you have not yet been informed this I feel I should tell you the mission begins tomorrow, you have the rest of the day to prepare."

Y't'saum got up, and began to walk out. He felt some sympathy for the human, and was worried about the hate from his team-mates. He was no stranger to hate, but he always focused it towards his foes in battle, he was always willing to make peace with them as long as they showed hope.

He walked into his personal chambers, and observed his Crisis suit. He was unhappy that the ceremonial sept colours had to be sacrificed, but they were impractical even in a normal combat, let alone a stealth mission. The dull greens and browns seemed wrong to him. In order to compensate he had the green sept markings made larger, it was just enough for his pride in his sept.

He observed the equipment on it. Where he was brought up this was a popular configuration, short ranged but able to effectively deal with anything. He noticed the small changes that indicated the blacksun filter, it was not normally a very useful piece of kit, but in a stealth mission it was invaluable. He began to read his holo-books on stealth tactics and prepared to go out to battle the next day.


----------



## Initiate

*Belas'Ter*

Y't'saum was not the only one worried about the hate. Belas'Ter felt it unprofessional to show such vulgar emotions. Belas'Ter felt no hate towards any races. He just knew that they were slowing the Greater Good's progress. Now that he knew that Veldt was not hindering the all-important Greater Good, that he was in fact helping it, and though he still felt it necessary to keep close tabs on the Gue'la because of the violent behaviour he displayed during the briefing.

He arrived at his quarters, going over to a display case that dominated the small room, Belas'Ter opened it, and removed his beloved XV28 stealth suit. He knew every piece of the armour as intimately as a lover's body. He also removed his gun, and of course. his closest friends, his gun drones. He donned the suit, running scans over various areas to pick out any faults the suit may have. His suit hadn't taken one bullet directly in all of his years of firefighting. He was simply good at what he did, which was to take out ignorant humans. He chuckled at the thought of a surprised human's face. How peculiar the creatures looked with their protruding breathing apparatus and pinky skin. 

Belas'Ter climbed out of the suit and lay down on his cot, knowing more than enough about stealth missions, having lead more than one, he closed his eyes thought of how he would rid this next planet of humans.


----------



## ACoz

((OOC: What Fio'senna asked was a simple question about how we would be operating. How much distance between those of us going ahead and the rest of the group _on this mission_, and if those going ahead would be in a group, or spread out. Sorry, but I fail to see how those questions would be beyond the team leader to answer. Very important as to how we'll be doing things, actually.))


----------



## Galebread

*Kunas*

Kunas merely nodded silently as the briefing was concluded. He eyed the former Imperial with a cautious look, but said nothing more as he left the room. Personally, he wasn't too fond of humans, having learnt what they did during his training days, but couldn't really brought himself to hate them. Sure they had done some unspeakable things to his race, but he hasn't actually see it with his own eyes, so he still had his hopes up that the gue'la aren't as aggressive as taught.

He do feel a little bit of sympathy for Gue'la Veldt, and had already dismissed the incident where he was kicked. The human is probably just being desperate.

Arriving back at his bunk, he went into the routine check of his equipments. The blacksun filter had already been installed onto his helmet during the meeting, and he noted absently that this would be the first time he would actually go into battle with this piece of technology, though if to be more precise this is the first time he would not be engaging in simulations.

Upon completing his regular maintenance, he undone what was left of his gear and laid back onto his bed, swiftly falling asleep as he prepared himself for the day ahead.


----------



## ACoz

*Fio'senna*

The briefing concluded, she returns to her personal area to prepare for the coming mission.

She starts with checking the operational status of all her gear, and attends to her uniform and shelter-half as well.

Once all has been attended to, she spends a short period of time in meditation, trying to clear her mind of all the thoughts that are unimportant and needless.

Her meditation complete, she attends to her own hygiene and then gets some sleep, sleeping the perfect sleep of the professional who is attending to her duty for the Greater Good.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

*Vindas*

(OOC: btw guys, i think i forgot to say this, the stealth suit i use, the xv29, looks like a tau'ish vindicare, but a lil bulkier with the extra tech and armour.)

Vindas left the room without the others really noticing. he walked down to his room. He opened the door, turned on the light and started removing his armour. He disconnected and dis-assembled his gun, placing it in its special case that kept it clean. He took off his helmet and placed neatly on the armour rack before expanding his suit so he could get out of it. Carefully placing it in its storage unit he locked it away and lay down to mull over the days proceedings and what tomorrow brang.


----------



## bloodthrister

*Vargah'l*

Vargahl wanted an answer, but didn't seem to get it. ''_Y'T'Saum, I haven't had an answer yet_'' Vargah'l followed Y'T'Saum, because he wanted to be at the front...

(OOC: Ill post the question in a few secs  

EDIT:


bloodthrister said:


> *Vargah'l*
> 
> _''Wouldn't it be better if I flew above the pathfinders, to tell what it looks like from the air? Just to get a better idea of what it's like?''_
> 
> (OOC: Thats true, maybe just put your name up above you post's enough, kinda like I did  )


this one(A) )


----------



## Dirge Eterna

*Jer'i*

The Pathfinder patted one of the sentry drones on the head as he left to brood over the coming mission. He usually solved his problems by _eliminating_ them. Though in this case, that didn't seem to be an option. 

He considered the majority of his new companions to be relatively competant, at least ready for the upcoming mission. Jer'i also found his new commander, Y't'saum, looked like an older style commander. He wondered if his previous duties were as a front-line commander. Those were never good for recon missions. Their thinking was weight of numbers and angles of fire. Jer'i thought in traps and shadows. And his rifle.

As he walked he unconciously traced a gloved finger over each grove worn in the rifle, thinking about the honored dead that had survived to reach him. Guel'a stormtroopers, Be'gal fanatics, he even had a massive, green, Guel'a vehicle crawl right over his sniping position without any injury to him, though it had turned Commander Desau'm into a pile of molten armor and leaking coolants seconds later.

Jer'i didn't have a hab assigned to him. The one that his squad was assigned to was still full of their belongings. He would not sleep there.

_Attatchment._

_Weakness_

_failure..._

He ignored his inner demons as he crawled up a thick tree to a stand he had lashed together, and fell asleep with his rifle across his chest.


----------



## chrisman 007

*Veldt*

Veldt looked over his meager equipment. The blood stained fatigues he had been brought in with. The snapped and battered harakoni issue carapace. A burnt out laspistol. Yes, he was screwed if they met any imperial forces that spotted him. And the Inquisition....he didn't want to think about that. 

Veldt wondered where he would sleep. He might be thrown back into his cell to rot for the night. Or maybe that particularly nasty kroot Shaper would throw him with the hounds again. Or worse.... Veldt found a set and tried to settle down. It was uncomfortable, not designed for a human backbone. After 5 minutes he got up and looked for somewhere else to sleep, when a drone entered, hovering 5 feet above the ground. Intrigued, he went up to it. "Hey there little feller," said Veldt, tapping it on the antenna. The drone made a loud beeping noise, before crashing to the ground. "Err...oops," said Veldt, sweeping the broken pieces of drone under a chair.


----------



## solitaire

*Theolri*
The Fire Dragon Exarch and his squad moved stealthily through the night towards a recently landed ship. He was pretty sure it wasn't Imperial as it landed in a rather hidden position and only his high-tech Scanners could detect it at all.

Theolri suddenly heard a rustling sound, and then a squad of Ogryns bust out of the ground beneath their feet! He spun round and hit the first one in the face with his Firepike, though barely managed to harm it at all, another one charged forwards and hit him in the chest with its brutish gun and he cried out as he heard ribs snap, and fell tumbling down a small slope, when he reached the bottom he quickly leapt towards his Firepike and fired it into the air. A moment later three Ogryns tore through the trees towards him, one grabbed his arms as he desperately tried to defend himself and another one swung its ripper gun towards the Eldar's face, cracking his helmet and making him taste blood.

The last thing he did before everything went black was pray to Khaine that the makeshift flare he had created with his Firepike had got the attention of some potential allies.....


----------



## thomas2

*Y't'saum*

(OOC I did answer the question with this-)


> "No, it would not be a very good idea. You see this is a stealth mission, and thus any flying up to scout will be performed by the Stealth suits, or we would be spotted."


Y't'saum awoke. It was the moment he was preparing for- they would soon be entering the transport. Y't'saum attempted to boost his confidence in his abilities as a commander, as his experience consisted of being a sergeant as well as helping out a few order-less units take the best course of action, but that was in the heat of battle, not stealthily creeping around. While not his first stealth mission this was the first one with any command, and he was nervous. 

His suit had been taken out and brought nearer the transports earlier, as it was too big for the corridors. He began the journey there, but took a longer path past many personal quarters. Perhaps he was hoping to meet a member of the team, or perhaps he was hoping to take longer, with his previous squad commands he knew even if they failed or died he had done a good a job as possible in the circumstances. However with this he hated to think of the glaring command errors he could make. He knew the more they got into open combat the better he would feel, but now, with no combat at all, he felt like failure was certain.


----------



## Initiate

*Belas'Ter*

Belas'Ter woke up feeling eager and refreshed, anxious to lead his squad into any dangers that he will inevitably face. Even _hoping_ to lead his squad into them. He looked at the tallies on his gun. Kill markings, he was very proud of them, and he anticipated many more before the end of this mission. He thought of the men under his command. They all seemed to be competent soldiers. Not men he would have picked for his Death Squads, but competent. Maybe he could even teach them a thing or two about XV28 efficiency. 

He expanded and donned his suit and initiated the drones' intelligence systems, and headed out.


----------



## Galebread

*Kunas*

After double checking his gears to make sure they are in combat ready conditions, Kunas left his bunk and towards the bathroom for the morning wash. He was never a heavy sleeper, and had a biological clock that always wakes him up after about two decs of sleep. This is one of the few traits he praised himself for having, knowing that he could recover his strength in a short rest.

As he finishes up the routine wash, his thoughts drifted to the mission he will be participating for the day. This would be his very first time into real combat, and also stealth mission. While he knew the skills taught in the barracks by heart, he also knew that the real battlefields are much more dangerous and unpredictable. He admit that he's the rookie in the team, so he must be extra careful, lest he make a mistake that would endanger the team. He had confidence in his team-mates though, and that lessened his worries a bit.

Donning his armour and holstering his carbine to his back, he took his helmet and walked out. There is much to be done today, and he is ready to take on any challenges.


----------



## ACoz

*Fio'senna*

She wakes, giving herself enough time to perform one more ritual cleansing (for both mind and body) as she knows her personal distaste for the enemy is a weakness she must overcome in order to be completely successful on this most important of missions.

That done, Senna dresses deliberately and slowly, making sure every last, little detail is perfectly in place. Her weapons are once more checked out for operational status before she dons her armor and finally, her camoflaged poncho.

Helmet under her left arm, Rail Rifle shouldered over her right, she moves purposefully to the staging area.


----------



## Dirge Eterna

*Jer'i*

The Pathfinder woke with a hiss, pulling his combat knife from his shin plate and swiping the air in front of him. The large bird perched on the edge of the sniper stand didn't appear impressed. 

Jer'i sighed and sheathed the blade, pulling his rifle out from under him and painfully stretching his back where it had cramped the muscles. He placed the weapon carefully on the floor of the stand and pulled the carbine attachment from the bottom. He swapped the power cell for a new one and snapped the weapon back together. He then pulled the bolt from his rail rifle and inspected it, first with his gauntlet sensors and then simply by feeling the smooth metal for imperfections. Satisfied, Jer'i placed the rifle against the wall of the stand and latched on the more cumbersome parts of his armor, his shoulderpad, his chest and back plates, his fabric pack, and the green-brown cameoline cloak. Pulling the hood of the cloak over his helmet, he shut off his visor light, making him nearly invisible in the dense tree line. He picked up the rail rifle and hooked the sensor and power feeds to his armor. The rifle's HUD icon flickered into life on his visor, and he felt the weapon vibrate quietly as it powered up. He racked a shell into the breech, and pulled a stubby ration bar from his belt. Crunching on it thoughtfully, he slowly walked back in the direction of the Tau encampment.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

Waking from his light slumber, Vindas stood and stretched. He was strong for a tau and it showed. He walked over to his suit and rifle. he donned his precious armour carefully, treating each piece with respect and awe. after this was done he took the few steps it took to reach his rifle. carefully checking the rifle over, looking for any imperfections in the firing and loading mechanism. he pulled out the box of ammunition and loaded a single shot. he drove the bolt home with a satisfying, well oiled *slide-crunch*. finally he carefully placed his helmet on his head, interfacing completely with the suit. a pleasant whine filled his ears as the suit powered up. 

Vindas turned and walked out the door towards the encampment, a feeling of anticipation growing in his mind.


----------



## bloodthrister

*Vargah'l*

Vargah'l was slightly pissed, as he wan't allowed to go on the front line.
Therefor he had been flying around the camp for almost the entire night and had only slept for 2 hours. 

Still a little sleepy Vargah'l picked up his weaponry and just got in his armour. Now he had to team up with one of those stupid Gue'La. He never liked them, since they were trying to kill his race and other races he liked. 

He then went to the encampment to see what this mission'd bring...


----------



## chrisman 007

*Veldt*

Veldt had had a really rubbish night. Mucking up a drone (which was kind of fun), which then fried his trouser leg, that damned shaper and his cronies giving him a once over. And on top of that, a constant, loud buzzing, like a demented bee, but louder, mre annoying. Veldt walked outside. It was just about dawn, and he could here the first birdsong of the day. But the buzzing resumed, and drowned out the dawn chorus. Veldt could just see a fly like shape, a bird, or maybe a large bee. It was coming towards the ground. It landed about 100 meters away. It was the Vespid. The buzzing stopped. _Damn fly,_ thought Veldt _If I had my lasgun..._

Veldt had had enough, even though they hadn't even hit the field. He wasn't a coward,and had experienced more than his fair share than torture and war. But this was a different sort of torture: mental torture. Veldt sunk behind one of the hab blocks, checking he wasn't being watched, and murmured a short prayer to the emperor, and wondered if his Uplifting Primer was still in one piece. It was. He read through the prayers, advice, and general lies. He laughed at a couple of the descriptions of the Tau. He better not e found with this. It'll be confiscated for sure, and he'd probably entered into some kind of "reeducation" program.


----------



## Dirge Eterna

*Jer'i*

Jer'i finished chewing on the ration bar, and cradled his helmet as he strolled past a sentry drone, and attempted to identify the food it was distilled from. Unable to discern it, he placed his helmet onto his head and sealed the neck ring, sighing as the cool, recylcled air blew over his face. A small optic rotated into place over his standard Shas optics, disorienting him for a second. His HUD told him he was low on carbine powerpacks. He'd have to pay a visit to the armorer about it. 

He rolled his shoulders, making sure his armor and equipment weren't impeding his movement. He pulled the hood of the ghille suit over his helmet before walking across the small base. His helmet detected body heat, and he turned, seeing the red-on-yellow image of Guel'a Veldt behind a portable hab. He chuckled to himself, seeing a smaller object that appeared to be a book of some type. Obviously the human was still attached to his Emperor. Jer'i didn't care, as long as the human didn't bumble into a land mine or booby trap that gave away his position. "His" being Jer'i's, of course.

His trek took him to the surly Fio caste armorer in his air-conditioned barracks. The cretin made Jer'i fill out a number of insignificant forms, followed by a brief oral quiz on the Pulse Carbine and Rail rifle before handing over the ammunition. Jer'i cursed the Fio'la in his sealed helmet.

The sniper sighed as the door whispered open into Ksi'm'yen's atmosphere. He walked down the gangplank toward the barracks blocks, spotting a few of the new squad along the way. 

_You will fail. Failure._

_We'll try none the less._

He repeated the comforting words scratched into the stock of his Rail rifle, cut by his combat knife into the metal nearly three years before.

"Life is about odds. Odds are never changed by extreme caution."


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

*Vindas*

Stroling towards the meeting point, he spotted what looked like a bush walking in a similar direction. he quickly figured out that it was one of his team wearing a ghillie. A fellow sniper no doubt. Vindas strolled on.


----------



## solitaire

*Theolri*

Fortunately, while the beam of melta had failed to attract anyones attention it had wounded one of the Ogryns when it fell back to the ground, and Theolri was able to lose the remaining ones in the thick forest. However, he was still badly wounded, having had his helmet smashed and several ribs broken. While he wasn't sure who they were he knew he had to reach the unidentified alien vessel to get medical attention or he would die of internal bleeding and so made the slow but steady trip through the thick undergrowth...


----------



## Initiate

*Belas'Ter*

As Belas'Ter lounged on the grass outside by the rendezvous spot, he gazed at Jer'i thoughtfully, _Now if you were wearing a stealthsuit, pathfinder, you wouldn't need that ghillie suit._

He sighed, lying down on his back and waiting for everyone else to show up.


----------



## Dirge Eterna

Jer'i tumbled in a heap outside the rendevous block, a few meters from Belas'Tar, his equipment clanking together. He'd have to remember that. Being a _silent_ scout usually extended one's life expectancy.

He pulled a few long plants from the ground nearby and began to weave them into the mesh shrouding his rifle, the netting blended in rather well, but the local plant life was always the best camoflague. 

Finished, he placed the Rail rifle carefully on the ground before sitting against the wall of the block, waiting for the others.


----------



## chrisman 007

*Veldt*

Veldt wondered what kind of food the Tau ate. He saw one of the troops of his squad, serenely relaxing on the grass. He walked up to him "Hey, where do you get food in this place?"


----------



## thomas2

*Y't'saum*

Y't'saum wondered where the rest of the team was. He decided to stop off for some food before reaching his suit. When he reached it he just stood for a moment, admiring the technology and power. In a routine he had memorised after dozens of repetitions he got into the suit.

He felt strange. The feeling was impossible to get used to, the sense of having a second body, and one so powerful too. He ran a quick diagnostic, regardless of the fact the Earth caste had checked it over already. _Armour-Undamaged Structure-Stable Gyroscopes-Active Joint servos-Fully Operation Jet pack-Standard condition Burst cannon-Fully charged, temperature normal Fusion blaster-Ready Electronics-Functional_

Happy with the results Y't'saum took a walk into the outside to 'stretch his legs' before taking off in order to see the team members from a elevated position.

(OOC Sorry I haven't been able to get up a proper GM post, but I haven't had the time. Tomorrow or weekend for it)


----------



## Dirge Eterna

*Jer'i*

The Pathfinder stared in stupefied silence at Veldt's question for a moment before his helmet's communicator translated the words. Jer'i answered back, the translation coming out metallic and emotionless.

"Standard-issue rations, mostly. From the exchange barracks over there. Otherwise you eat what you find."

He handed a wrapped bar to Veldt, then looked up at the sudden noise. A XV8 suit flashed over the treeline, a ball of non-gravity decending below it.


----------



## chrisman 007

"Thanks," replied Veldt, eagerly tearing off the wrapper. The bar tasted like peppermint, but otherwise quite nice. He continued to wonder around the camp. Their technology was amazing, unlike anything he'd ever seen before. Maybe this so called "Greater Good" wasn't so bad. _No, no,_ he thought _What am I thinking? There must be something in this bar._


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

Vindas spotted an XV8 rise above the encampment. He reached the other two tau and sat down, thanking the suits designers for making it flexible enough to be almost like a second skin. He noticed Jer'i handing a ration bar to the Gue'la while vaguely catching a comment. "Standard....rations...exchange...what you find" He decided to ignore it and lay down on the grass, awaiting the rest of the squad.


----------



## ACoz

*Fio'Senna*

While waiting for everyone to assemble and board the transport, Fio'senna takes a ration bar out of her pack and unwraps a portion of it. Breaking off a few small pieces symbolically for sharing with her lost Tal'iserra, she herself eats some of the bar, before rewrapping the half she didn't eat.

She was mentally preparing herself for the upcoming mission, and was thusly silent and somewhat brooding.


----------



## thomas2

*Y't'saum*

Seeing what appeared to be several members of the team he landed. Two of the Tau were sitting down, while a third was laying down. La'Veldt was also there, eating something. Unsurprisingly none of them recognised him, while the equipment meant he identified Vindas, Jer'i and Belas'ter. While he appreciated so many of the fantastic technological features included in his suit he missed the good old days of being able to take off his helmet when out of battle, directly talk to his men and be recognised.

"In case you were wondering I am Y't'saum."

He paused for a moment. Each sept varied in personality and society, he couldn't talk to them like the warriors of Au'taal. To make things worse they were stealth fighters, many solo ones. You were never truly alone or hidden in open combat, and these different experiences and the parts of their nature which made them go straight for stealth work meant they were so different, almost a different caste. He realised he couldn't just stop talking.

"We shall be departing in around a dec (One and a half hours). i trust you shall all be ready."


----------



## Initiate

*Belas'Ter*

"So it would seem commander Y't'saum." Belas'Ter said, grinning widely. He got up into a sitting position, his skillfully crafted armour bending to accomadate him. He casually propped his burst cannon onto his lap, fondly running his hands up and down the barrel. The XV25 allowed him to hold the cumbersome weapon with a single hand, while the XV15 could not enhance his strength enough to accomplish that feat. 

"I am assuming the transport is landing here?"


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

Vindas glanced over at their commander, clad in his XV8. He heard him announce that they were leaving in one dec and entered it into his log system. Relaxing again, Vindas listened to his surroundings, picking up every minute sound while paying attention to what was being said. It was a skill he had picked up long ago and had since saved his, and sometimes his squad's life.


----------



## Dirge Eterna

_Jer'i_

Jer'i listened to Y't'saum with some interest. It seemed slightly comical. A small knot of special forces sitting around a massive mechanical walker, listening to it talk.

He smiled and removed a small tub of green-brown ooze. It was a concoction he had made with the Fio Caste long ago, back before the research attempt on Medusa IV. Now, _that_ had been a good fight.

He dipped his fingers into the solution and wiped it onto the sights of his rifle, and the optics of his helmet. Then he smudged odd patterns onto every part of his armor that wasn't covered by the leafy ghille suit. It was a useful thing. It was non-reflective, and blended almost perfectly with the enviornment, as long as you used the right color. 

Jer'i placed the jar back into his pack and then promptly lay down, with his head on the pack. He always placed his spare ghille suit on the top of the pack, so he could also use it as a pillow.


----------



## thomas2

*Y't'saum*

"There is no need for the transport to land, it is currently on base undergoing last minute checks and loading supplies. We still have a little time left to go, does anyone wish to search for some sort of practice or training area? I also have to wonder where our gue'es'la has got to. With him being a prisoner the security seems surprisingly light." Y't'saum said. It wasn't until after he said it did he realise he referred to La'Veldt as a gue'es'la, a human helper rather than normal human. He wondered on how true Veldt would stick to his new title, while absent-mindedly listening for a response.


----------



## ACoz

*Fio'senna*

"Maybe someone should use the electric shock on it. It's pain-noises will make finding it easier."


----------



## thomas2

*Y't'saum*

"Since the system isn't active yet, and I doubt the device is even attached that will do no good. Anyway I'm going to not allow any non-necessary shocking. I'll use my jet pack for an elevated position." As he said this he bent his legs, the jet pack activating, pulling him straight up, using all the sensor systems to search for the missing guardsman.


----------



## chrisman 007

*Veldt*

Veldt was unsure where the encampment ended and the wilderness began. There were no guards patrolling the perimeter, in fact the entire place looked unguarded. Hmm. That gave him an idea. Surely it wasn't too long to the front lines? Although the buzzy thing in his ear would zap him, surely it must be out of range? It all seemed too easy. But then again, what would happen when he returned? He would certainly be court marshaled, maybe even face a firing squad. Veldt slowly edged to the perimeter, scanning for guards (which there were none, as far as he could tell), when he saw a battlesuit surface over the camp. "Oh feth," said Veldt, breaking to a run.


----------



## thomas2

*Y't'saum*

Y't'saum glimpsed the fleeing guardsman, and floated motionless for a moment in shock. Realisation hit him. _I showed him acceptance and near trust! And that is how he pays me back... Betrayal!_ he thought, his jet pack kicking in and quickly driving him towards Veldt.
He opened up communications, "Is the electrical control device on prisoner Veldt fitted? If so I urgently need control of it."
As he moved closer he readied his burst cannon and fired five warning shots, designed to go over Veldt's head.
"Give yourself up La'Veldt!" he called into the translation equipment.


----------



## solitaire

*Theolri*

Theolri was just finishing the work he had been doing on his shattered ribs with an emergency medical kit and was about to put the top half of his bodysuit back on, when a figure burst through the trees in front of him. Quickly he grabbed his Firepike and pointed it at the Human. "Freeze!" He yelled in fluent Imperial Gothic. He smiled to himself, this Human could be 'persuaded' into freeing his companions. He was just about to bark more orders when he saw a Tau Battlesuit hovering not far away firing shots.
"Of course the Tau!" Theolri exclaimed, "Who else on this side of the galaxy would have the technology to avoid my scanners to such an extent, and you must be a fleeing prisoner" He laughed, "Now if I was to return you to your captors the may repay me with proper medical attention and maybe even surgery, not to mention there assistance in rescuing my fellow warriors." the Eldar was just reaching down to pick up the remainder of his armour when a surge of pain shot out of his chest making him drop his Firepike, which rolled a few feet away! Three things shot through Theolri's mind; That he was now unarmed, was not wearing the most crucial part of his armour and there was nothing protecting his wounded bare chest. Desperately he leapt for his weapon but already new it was too late to avoid a fight...


----------



## Galebread

*Kunas*

Kunas had just returned from the armoury to replace his underslug launcher, which was found to be damaged after a test fire in the training facilities, and began his trek back to the meeting spot when he saw gue'la Veldt running for the perimeter, with a Battlesuit following behind. Quickly deducting that the suit-wearer is one of his team mates chasing down Veldt, he quickly turned around and ran towards the human prisoner. He just hope he could reach the betrayer before he escapes.


----------



## ACoz

*Fio'senna*

Fio'senna starts to run along, keeping the flying suit in her field of vision... hoping that the human is the reason for this mess, and hoping she'll get a clean shot.


----------



## chrisman 007

Seeing the wounded Eldar was stunned with pain, but was likely to retaliate if he was to run away, Veldt didn't have much choice. He had to give himself up. Wait a second! He had an idea. "Stop shooting!" shouted Veldt at Y't'suam "I thought I heard something in the bushes!" Veldt hoped that they would believe him, and he also hoped that the wounded creature wouldn't flee.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

*Vindas*
Vindas opened his eyes as the battlesuit jumped up into the air. He looked in the direction that the suit was looking and spotted the Gue'la running away. _pfft, this was bound to happen. stupid humans_ he thought to himself.

Still wishing to be part of the action, an observer atleast, Vindas stood up and followed the suit at a jog. He soon reached the outer border where he spotted Fio'senna. _wouldnt mind following *that* for awhile_ he thought to himself cheekily. He knew he needed something to keep his mind off what he was doing until it came down to the shot itself, and it seemed he had found it.

He came within earshot of the Gue'la and heard him say "I thought I heard something in the bushes". He wondered _what is this damn human up to now?_


----------



## Dirge Eterna

*Jer'i*

Jer'i stared down the scope of his rail rifle at the clearing. He prided himself on being able to find a fairly good line of sight, without being close to Veldt or the newcomer. His helmet's datalink chattered and chirped in his ear as it analyzed the warrior's weapons and armor. Tha AI's voice (female, at his request) was that of his former SIC, Ce'rios.

_Identity confirmed: Eldar, Fire Dragon Shas'vre. Visible weapon: Firepike, concealed weapons unknown._

Jer'i thanked what gods there were that both were now unarmed, seeing the Eldar drop his artfully enlongated weapon.

He dropped from his sniping position and began to walk toward the small clearing.


----------



## thomas2

*Y't'saum*

(OOC Well done fitting your character in to what we were doing Solitaire, when we took too long to set off. Still I have to wonder what a squad of Ogryns were doing near a Tau base, which has no reason to be near front lines...)

Y't'saum was catching up with the guardsman, but his jetpack needed a moment to cool. He landed on the ground, his suits legs nearly immediately pushing him forwards. The legs weren't made for running, and was barely faster than the tired guardsman. 

Suddenly Y't'saum saw something, something he wouldn't have noticed in the air. His sensors locked onto the wounded Eldar, and suddenly his jetpack shot him straight forwards, Veldt forgotten and his anger, _his fire..._ burned up inside him. 

He landed next to the bushes, where Veldt and the Eldar was. He barely stopped the suit in time, though with the consequences being crashing into the two he didn't care in his current state. He directly pointed his fusion blaster/honour blade arm and prepared to fire. _The haughty stance, the helmet, the close armour, how could it be anyone else? No, it's the monsters that razed my home and slaughtered my squad. He shall pay!_

Taking a moment to see his foe he suddenly realised his mistake, and took a long step back, lowering his weapon as he did so. He set up the translator and attempted to speak to the stranger.
"I must extend my apologies. I have had very little dealings with the Craftworld Eldar, but had many more ones with your vile Dark kin" he said.

As the screen came up showing that he had complete control over the electric device attached to La'Veldt he remembered him. He deactivated the worst shocks, he couldn't trust his squad, and attempted to shock Veldt with a fairly light one.

Seeing much of the team forming up he attempted to reach them with his communicator.
"Hold your fire!"


----------



## ACoz

*Fio'senna*

She breaks into the clearing and drops into a kneeling firing stance, forgoing the rail Rifle at this short range and using her pulse pistol in a two-handed supported grip, levelled at the human (itching for an excuse).

"I will fire, gue'la. Do not tempt me."


----------



## chrisman 007

"Oh for Pete's sake if your going to point a rifle at anyone, point at the guy in the bush!" replied Veldt, a little miffed at Fio'senna threat "He looks in a bad way, maybe we should take him to the medical tent, or does this place not have one."


----------



## solitaire

*Theolri*
(OOC: I will explain about the unusual positioning of the Ogryns a bit later on.)

"Yeah, listen to the ape," Croaked Theolri, when the Battlesuit collided with him it had only made his injuries worse, "I have broken ribs which may have caused internal bleeding, and your reckless flying has just gone and undone the work I did on it myself. Now I," he paused for breath and winced as more pain exploded in his chest, "Now I need a good doctor and perhaps a surgeon, and then I will talk to your Ethereal or Shas'o. Feel free to take a medic with you as I plan to accompany you on your plan to attack the Human base, which you are obviously preparing for." Theolri said it all in T'au and without waiting for a replay he slipped a painkiller into his mouth and slipped blissfully into unconsciousness, well aware that the Xenos would never think of harming 'a potential member of the Greater Good'...


----------



## thomas2

*Y't'saum*

While Y't'saum was surprised by the Eldar's actions he nevertheless picked him up, the strength of the suit making him the only member of the group able to pick him up on his own.
"Someone, other than Veldt, go fetch his weapon. Does anyone else find it strange he knew our mission? And we are far from the fighting, how was he injured? Those aren't Tau weapon injuries." said Y't'saum, hoping someone would have the answers. He felt uneasy that non-allied aliens were running around near their secret base of operations.
"Veldt, come with me or I'll leave you to Vindas, or Fio'senna or Belas'ter. I'm sure they'd _love_ getting you to come along, especially if I gave them control over that electrical device. Of coarse you could run, but we'd be without a guide and you'd be without several required body parts." Threatened Y't'saum, no longer trusting the gue'la or preparing to stand up for him in anything but what could stop his use to the mission, i.e. serious injury.


----------



## chrisman 007

Obviously spooked, Veldt followed Y't'suam. "I've seen those wounds before. Ripper guns. Ogryns. How they got out here and how that....xeno is still alive I don't know, but we need to get him to a surgeon." Suddenly realizing that that was an order, Veldt suddenly piped down, and said "I advice, anyway. Sir."


----------



## ACoz

*Fio'senna*

Still in her firing position, pistol still aimed squarely at Veldt, she barely notices the Eldar (or at least it seems so).

"Human. You don't get to tell me what to do. You are rapidly becoming a liability to this mission... I can not understand why you are being tolerated."

A look to Y't'saum.

"I'll cover the gue'la. Another can retreive the pointy-eared one's weapon. I do not trust this Veldt enough to take my eyes from it."


----------



## Initiate

*Belas'Ter*

Belas'Ter was already beside the Eldar, his suit's mechanics stopping all others from seeing him descend from the hill. 

Theatrical as always, Belas'Ter appears out of nowhere, right beside the Exarch, the eldar's firepike in his hands. 

"Fire Dragons eh?" Belas'Ter inquires, examining very closely the ornate weapon in his hands.


----------



## Dirge Eterna

*Jer'i*

The Pathfinder broke into the clearing. He had his rifle in his left hand, snug against his side. He surveyed the area, taking note of the Eldar in it's garish armor, as well as the shaken Veldt and several other members of the team. Y't'saum was the most visible in his massive XV8 suit.

"This is what you are looking for, I believe?" he said, pointing out the Firepike. "It's a grand design. A bit like our own fusion blasters, actually. If I had more time I could tell you more."

He glanced between Y't'saum and Veldt. "I'll bring him back with me, Shas'vre. I could show him a thing or two about _not_ bumbling around on the way."


----------



## Galebread

*Kunas*

Kunas listened silently throughout the whole ordeal, keenly scanning the woods for any signs of danger. The injury seen on the Eldar is similar to what he had seen about Ripper gun wounds back in one of his lecturing lessons during training, and the gue'la's words had further proven his suspicion.

He held his Pulse Carbine in position, aiming at the forest, waiting for the first sign of the Ogryns' appearance.


----------



## Initiate

(OOC: Err, Dirge, I've already handed the firepike to Theolri and Veldt is following Y't'saum whom I believe is already gone. And Thomas, can we have a GM post so we can leave the base and get to the actual mission? I wanna shoot something


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

*Vindas*

Tagging along with the group, simply observing, Vindas tailed Fio'senna and the Gue'la. This way he could look like he was doing something while watching his real desire. However, the want for action nagged at his mind and he wished they would get on with the shooting.


----------



## chrisman 007

*Veldt*

"Err,Y't'suam, right?" said Veldt, still trying not to anger the now rather pissed Shas'vre "How about a deal. I'll guide you to the best of my ability, telling you the exact way to get into the complex, where to land, traps, etc, and you return me to my regiment, preferably unharmed. Do we have a deal, sir?"


----------



## thomas2

*Y't'saum*

(OOC I will have the mission occurring as soon as I think we are ready, which shouldn't be too long. Solitaire, if your ideas for the Ogryns need something to happen or not happen PM me about it.)

"Could anyone who isn't doing something keep their weapons positioned on the bushes? This talk of possible Imperial actions nearby means we should be careful. Whoever picked up the weapon should come with me. Oh, and Jer'i you say you have a fair amount of knowledge on the Eldar? Would you come as well?" said Y't'saum, slowly walking towards the base, wanting to not cause further injury.

He turned to Veldt. "Perhaps... No I wouldn't work. You being captured means your regiment is in heavy fighting, if still alive at all. I couldn't just deliver you too the middle of a battlefield. We don't have the numbers to completely clear the compound of Imperials, perhaps we could leave you there and let Imperial high command take the job of returning you to your regiment. What do you have to say about that?" he inquired, quietly.

Y't'saum recieved a new message from command. "We may end up having another team-mate." He announced.


----------



## ACoz

*Fio'senna*

Fio'senna dutifully trained her weapon on the woods, assuming a covering-fire position.

She was absolutely sickened by the petty bargaining being made with the captive gue'la on the part of the mission's commander. This is tantamount to treason, in her opinion, but she holds her tongue. The human wouldn't live long enough to rejoin his kind in killing tau if she had anything to say about it.

It was obvious to her now, that she would have to rely entirely upon herself to survive this mission, if she was even meant to survive it, at all.


----------



## Galebread

*Kunas*

Kunas remained vigilant as he continued to slowly scan the woods for any movements. Though surely given the size and...mental capacity of Ogryns it wouldn't be much of a hard task to spot one when one appears. Allowing himself to divert his attention away for a brief moment, his face gained a grim look as he heard the bargain happening between the gue'la and the team commander.

This gue'la is proving to be much more of a nuisance than anything else. Ah well, not that he had a say about how this whole matter should be dealt with.

His attention were than caught by the next revelation of the commander. "Who's the new team-mate, another gue'la? Or is it going to be one of our kroot allies?"


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

*Vindas*

Vindas had turned back and was scanning the forest when he overheard the mention of another team mate. He was curious to find out who, and what it was. He certainly hoped it wasn't another damn Gue'la.


----------



## Initiate

*Belas'Ter*

Belas'Ter groaned when he heard of the new teammate. _This is a stealth mission, not a slaughter party._ he thought, _Ah well, I guess as long as it isnt another human I can make it work._ 

"Who else is going to be accompanying us?" Belas'Ter asked out loud, emphasising the 'else'.


----------



## thomas2

*Y't'saum*

"I know no more than you, I cannot say. I hope we will be able to depart as soon as the alien recovers and the new member arrives, if they do at all." said Y't'saum, as he handed the Eldar into the medical staff.

Suddenly his suit senses picked up a quiet rustling in the bushes. He quickly turned to face that direction.

"I think we may have whatever harmed our alien friend nearby. Keep watching the bushes!"

_GM- It is Orgyns in the bushes. You can say they attack in your own post. In terms of numbers there are 1-3 for each person, you decide. Remember they are very tough and powerful, they could damage you easily and won't die easily. You can help other people kill their ones, but only if they ask for help._


----------



## chrisman 007

The bushes burst open as big, hulking ogryns smashed through, ripper guns ablaze. The shells clipped the ground around him, and he dived behind a rock. Then he remembered a trick he'd played on an Ogryn of another regiment. For some reason that particular ogryn really like shiny coins. Veldt wondered whether these were the same ogryns, or maybe the trick would work again.

Anyway, he pulled out a small coin out of his pocket, and called out to one of the ogryns, the one that seemingly looked to be the leader of the pack. "Hey big guy, you like shiny pebble?" The Ogryn immediately turned as if to charge him, and then stopped, transfixed by the coin that was being tossed around in Veldt's hands. "Go fetch!" Veldt flicked the coin into the bushes. The Ogryn followed the shiny coin, until it hit the ground, out of his line of sight. Whether the Ogryn was going charge Veldt, look for the coin, or retreat, he didn't know, but it would be the perfect time for a member of the group to gun it down.


----------



## Galebread

*Kunas*

The rustling of the bushes did not go unnoticed by Kunas, who had returned to paying attention to sounds from the woods since Shas'vre Y't'saum had revealed that he knew nothing about the new arrival. The noise were still a bit far off when he heard it, meaning whatever was causing the noise is not a really stealthy one.

Fits the descriptions of the Ogryns.

"For Tau and the Greater Good." He mumbled as he launched a photon grenade immediately into the bushes, which upon contact with the ground exploded into a massive spectrum of light and creating a sonic boom around the area. A few grunts were heard when the grenade landed, and Kunas readied his pulse carbine and fired as two Ogryns came stumbling out of the bushes, temporarily blinded and deafened by the blast. The plasma rounds of the carbine began to pepper into the tough skin of the two Ogryns, who roared in fury and pain but otherwise relatively unharmed. The Orgyns, now recovered from their disability, loaded their Ripper Gun and charged with a bestial warcry.

"They just won't die do they?" Eyes narrowing inside his helmet, Kunas ducked swiftly to aside and avoided a particularly fatal strike from the ripper gun's barrel. Steadying himself back into a firing position, he continued to pepper the two Ogryns with plasma rounds to the head, silently cursing the tough skin of the humanoid. Out of the corner of his lenses, he saw that his team-mates had all been engaged in the fight. Seems like he's on his own for now.


----------



## Initiate

*Belas'Ter*

Belas'Ter was quick to react to the ogryns. As soon as they jumped out of the bushes, Belas'Ter activated his stealthsuit, completely invisible to the ogryns. His XV25 suit his strides as he ran forward to get a pointblank shot to the heart. Headshots would not work for the ogryns' skulls were far too thick, and Belas'Ter grinned when he thought of that. Stupid beasts. 

Belas'Ter leaped forward, grabbing the shoulder of one of the ogryns, the stealthsuit wavered and stopped working, rendering him visible once again, which startled the ogryn more than a bit. Belas'Ter heaved his fusion blaster over and fired, catching the beast straight in the chest. He tried to jump away then, but the ogryn wailed in pain and anger, swatting him aside and stumbling forward with his ripper gun. 

"Oh shi-"


----------



## ZsoSahaal

*Krude*

((Convienant arrival time))

Krude had been looking for his new mission commander and the rest of his team when he heard a firefight break out near him. Not one to shy from a fight, the Kroot warrior went to the site of the battle. As soon as he emerged from the brush, an orgyn did as well, only on the other side. Krude levelled his rifle at the beast, and sent 4 rounds into it's torso, doing nothing but angering it. The orgyn began to charge at him with it's ripper gun firing. Another 4 shots between the eyes silenced it, and it fell to the ground. Another orgyn smashed into his side, sending him sprawling.


----------



## Initiate

(ooc: Can someone help me? Im sorta dying


----------



## Galebread

(OOC: Won't be much, but it's a distraction I guess. Finish the prize yourself. :biggrin

*Kunas*

Recklessly taking a swing of his leg into the lower region of one Ogryn he was combating, Kunas was flabbergasted to find that it suddenly fell to the ground with a wail.

"I thought that trick only worked on _normal_ gue'las..." He mumbled as he quickly feed the downed Ogryn's head with a barrage of plasma rounds at point-blank range. At this close range, not even the thick skull of the Ogryns could stood up to the brutal attack it's suffering and in a flash of bright blue light only a headless body and a singed ground remained of that particular Ogryn. Jumping aside to quickly avoid a strike from the second Ogryn that he was duelling against, Kunas caught by the corner of his lenses that one of his team-mates were in danger. Whipping his body and pulse carbine around, he loaded the grenade launcher with practised ease and blasted a round right in the face of the Ogryn charging Belas'Ter. The photon grenade detonated with its' usual light show and sonic wave, stunning the Ogryn and halting its' charge, but nothing else.

"Be careful Shas'vre sir, it won't do to lose a team-mate now." Kunas said through the communicators, while dodging aside to evade another swing of the ripper gun from an Ogryn, but damaging his launcher during the roll. There won't be more photon grenades flying until he get a replacement from armoury. Narrowing his eyes, he fired at the Ogryn. "Finish it off yourself, I've got a bone to pick with this one."


----------



## Dirge Eterna

*Jer'i*

The Ogryn's first swing was an ill-aimed attempt to take the Pathfinder's head off. Jeri pumped carbine rounds into it's chest and legs, apparently the mutants were much tougher then they looked, and they looked much tougher then the frail Gue'la Jer'i was used to.

They were slow, however. Jer'i planted his combat knife in the first's eye, causing it to roar in pain and anger. The second batted him aside with a fist the size of a ham, sending him sprawling a dozen feet from the melee. Pleased at the turn of events, he steadied himself against a fat tree, and pulped the creature's head with his rail rifle. The body continued forward for several moments before realizing it was dead.

A third Ogryn, this one leading with it's Ripper gun, caught his upper arm on the crude blade, slicing through his armor and sending him down. Two hypervelocity shells through it's midsection did little, so Jer'i rolled under the Ogryn's legs. He pulled his bonding knife from it's sheath, and slashed the Ogryn's ankles, severing it's Achilles tendon. 

The creature fell to the ground, hitting Jer'i again with it's weapon. The pathfinder stumbled, and a massive blow smashed him to the ground. The first Ogryn, with the combat blade still stuck in it's eye, glared at him.

Jer'i noticed a wound in the Ogryn's chest. The railgun shell had gone straight through the creature, exposing it's spine.

The Ogryn lifted the pathfinder by his other arm, preventing him from firing. It hefted the Ripper Gun.

Jer'i reached into the Ogryn's chest, grabbed a handful of slippery vertebrate, and pulled.

The Ogryn bellowed, dropping Jer'i to the ground. It tumbled over, and Jer'i finished it with a salvo of rail rifle shells.

He looked around, suddenly in a calm spot of the combat. Then his legs were knocked out from under him, and the third Ogryn lifted a huge blade.


----------



## chrisman 007

*Veldt*
The ogryn that Veldt had distracted was still looking for the coin. As everyone else seemed busy trying not to get sliced, Veldt knew he had to take matters into his own hands. He picked a rather pointy stick, and attempted to stab it at the back of the head. Unsurprisingly, when he stabbed at the ogryn, the stick shattered, and successfully pissed it off. The ogryn charged at Veldt, grunting with rage. Veldt naturally jumped out of the way, but to his surprise, the ogryn fell to the floor, tripped over by a large root. The ogryn twitched a bit, and a greyish red ooze was tipping out of the front of its face. Veldt sidearmed a rock, and tried to get a good clean shot on some fo the ogryns that other members of his squad were engaging.


----------



## thomas2

*Y't'saum*

Dumping off the alien Y't'saum was not really near when the Ogryns attacked. Normally he would have stayed back and picked them off, but both his weapons were short ranged.

_Perfect_ he thought, giving a few experimental honour blade slashes, and checking diagnostics.

He activated his jetpack, soaring forwards. He was surprised by the sheer number of them, he had thought it was an easily manageable few, but that was not the case. They were outnumbered.

He landed, and a Ogryn immediately charged at him. He sent out a deadly blast of burst cannon shots toward the Ogryn. It barely tickled it, the deep burns failing to trouble the beast at all.

While its reaction were slow, its charge was deceptively fast. It was upon him before he thought it would be. It sent its ripper gun in a powerful down stroke, which prompted Y't'saum to step back. however he wasn't quite strong enough, and the powerful hit teared a small hole in the prominent front armour.

He swung again, but it was blocked by one of Y't'saums arms, merely scratching paint. He pushed back, causing the Ogryn to attempt the successful overhead strike again. Y't' (official abbreviation!)blocked it with both arms, barely holding the guns bayonet back. Suddenly Y't'saum stepped back carefully but quickly, making the Ogryn fall over forwards.

As he was about to finish it of he noticed another one. A quick burst of fire from both weapons distracted it from being able to attack, leaving as lull in which Y't' sliced it's stomach open.

It attempted a disorientated swipe, but ended up just turning itself around. Y't'saum used his jetpack to zoom up, and send deadly blasts into the creature from the air, the weapons power allowing it to more than just annoy it.

A third Ogryn hobbled up, and fired it's ripper gun. The powerful shot knocked him off balance, forcing him to return to the ground. A extremely focused blast of shots was disrupted by two more ripper shots, the first missing and the second glancing off the armour, ruining his aim in the process. Y't' just managed to smash his fist across the face of the third, who was unready for close combat. 

He barely stunned that one to any degree when he noticed the first was up, and the second nearly so. He dodged the firsts clumsy blow, but his blade merely scratched in return. Even at this range his burst cannon had little effect, and the Ogryn attempted another overhead blow. Y't' blocked as before, which caused the Ogryn to lean back, obviously pleased at avoiding the same mistake. Of course this was also a mistake, and Y't' slammed into him, using all his weight and his jetpack. The ogryn fell over, and Y't' smashed its face with his fists 'til it stopped struggling, and fired his fusion blaster into its face. While it had a thick skull, the fusion blaster was made for penetrating greater thicknesses of vehicle armour, and it was killed instantly.

The second was almost next to him, so he had no chance to fire. Blocking the first hit slightly damaged his arm joints, he couldn't keep this up much longer he knew. Desperate for a quick resolution his stabbed his burst cannon into the exposed guts, shredding them with a sickening squelch. He still didn't realise he was dead, and it took blasting off his gun holding hand, and the guns trigger and handle with it, that finally convinced it that it could no longer take part in the fight, and it toppled forwards.

Unknown to him the final Ogryn had moved up behind him, something he only learnt when it smashed into his jetpack. Y't' span round, catching a ripper gun round to the chest. He tripped over backward due to the fallen Ogryn, and stared up at the hopeless situation. If he stood up he would have to immediately kill the Ogryn, or be knocked down again. His guns were currently spent, and recharging to fire again. The near unhurt beast could ignore his blade, and his jetpack was undergoing checks, the damage unknown. _You can do this, you will not die before your first stealth command! No path seems open, but a highly risky jetpack use. How have I dealt with these situations before... My fire! Yes, now all I need is anger..._ Y't' strained to think of what he could hate about these slow beasts, the thoughts taking less than a second, denying the ogryn a chance to interrupt. _I have never seen one of these join the Greater Good, the never join the right path, they always fight against. They would have killed my town if they could. *They shall die!*_ he thought, stumbling to his feet, helped by a calculated jetpack burst. The stunned Ogryn was a moment from delivering a stunning or even killing blow, but it realised something was wrong. It's thoughts were muffled, more so then normal. It's face felt odd. It went cross-eyed. _I don 'member dat metal nose bein' dere before_ were it's last thoughts before the honour blade penetrated deep into the braim.


----------



## Initiate

*Belas'Ter*

"My thanks Shas'la!" Belas'Ter grunted as he leaped forth onto the ogryn, concentrating all his weight on the ogryn's head, knocking it down. He then quickly emptied his fusion charges into the big beast's head, even leaning out of his suit to spit on the dead creature. 
"Dumb beast." He muttered before charging towards the only remaining ogryn, and this time he shoulder rammed it, calling on his suit to enhance his strength at the last minute, and the ogryn toppled over. Belas'Ter then shot off the ogryn's arms and legs with bursts from his fusion blaster, then stepped repeatedly on its head. The first few collisions were hard, wood against wood, but after each hit a small crunch was heard. That grew and grew until the ogryn's head was a pile of mush. 

Belas'Ter moved to one side and started to scrape ogryn brains from his boot.


----------



## ACoz

*Fio'senna*

Not taken completely by surprise by the appearance of the big, dumb humanoids, Fio'senna braces herself to get a shot with her Rail Rifle, but the beasts were too quick, and were on her too fast.

A swipe from a ripper gun knocked the weapon from the Pathfinder's hands and set her off balance before the ogryn grabbed her by the neck and lifted her high off her feet.

Legs kicking wildly as the life is slowly crushed out of her, she has enough presenxce of mind to draw her Pulse pistol from it's holster on her hip.

Raising a shaking, feeble arm up to aim the pistol into the ogryn's face, Fio'senna decides to make her life's last action truly mean something, so her target is changed from the ogryn's face to the form of the gue'la Veldt.

"Bastard gue'la... led us into a trap..." are Fio'senna's last thoughts as the ogryn closes it's thick fingers ever tighter on the valiant tau's neck and she dies before getting the chance to exact her vengeance on the filthy human.

The pulse pistol drops from her dead hand as Fio'senna's body goes limp and the ogryn casually tosses the dead body aside like a discarded toy.


----------



## Initiate

(OOC: Holy crap ACoz, did you kill yourself off cuz you wont be able to keep posting? Because its going to be hard to fit another character in.)


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

*Vindas*

Vindas span around as Ogryns charged out of the bush towards him. He immediatly vanished from sight, sending the dumb humanoids into confusion. He quickly loaded a shot and put his first shell into the head of the first Ogryn. It fell, its brains having been turned to mush by the high velocity shell. But the other two Ogryns saw their comrade fall and immediatly flailed and stormed at anything they thought was their enemy. They got lucky and smashed Vindas through the air and into the wall, disabling his cloaking and knocking him unconcious. Thinking he was dead, the Ogryns stormed off in search of another opponent.


----------



## chrisman 007

*Veldt*

Another ogryn charged at Veldt, this time less interested in coin distractions. It sliced at Veldt with its bayonet attachment, cutting into the already mangled carapace. Veldt threw the rock, and it hit it squarely between the eyes. However, this didn't mean anything happened. The ogryn gave a grunt that sounded a bit like a weak laugh. At that moment, it whacked Veldt with such a force it sent him flying into the foliage, breaking a number of bones.


----------



## thomas2

*Y't'saum*

Y't'saum was shocked how much damage the Ogryns were doing. He had forgotten just how many of the team were worse equipped or less experienced then himself.

It was his time to be hero. He landed next to the unconscious Vindas, picking him up and flew back toward the base, giving him to the same medic dealing with the alien.

Veldt was also badly hurt, and Y't'saum only just reached him before the Ogryn got a chance to finish him.

The bayonet slammed into his body, but failed to damage anything major. Y't' quickly emptied and overheated both weapons into the mangled face. While both would need a while to recover he had managed to save Veldt.

He saw Jer'i with a vast ogryn towering over him with a blade. Y't' moved quickly towards him, slicing his blade through the arm holding the blade most. The Ogryn took this opportunity to swing his blade into the new foe, knocking Y't' to the floor.


----------



## Dirge Eterna

*Jer'i*

Jer'i smashed the Ogryn back with the butt of his rifle as it raised the blade to strike again. The creature howled, and clawed at broken teeth before the Pathfinder pumped a railgun shell into it's face, blasting most of it's skull out the back of it's head. 

His glove sensors told him Y't'saum was not seriously injured, so he ran past the combat, racking the slide of his rifle frantically. A solid _click_ told him he only had one shell left.

He saw Veldt get thrown into the foliage by one of the creatures. 

_If that cretin dies, this is all for nothing._

Jer'i picked himself up and immediately clutched his left leg. A deep gash cut straight across his armor and equipment, turning the green-brown color a light green.

He gasped and leaned on his rifle, hearing the sounds of combat move farther away from him. He wondered how many of the team were left alive. Most of the indicators on his HUD showed green or yellow. Fio'senna's was a troubling black.

Jer'i fished through the bushes with the rail rifle, until he found the prone form of Guel'a Veldt. The pathfinder poked him with the barrel of the gun, then hauled the human out of the foliage by the collar of his armor.


----------



## Initiate

(ooc: how many ogryns are left? I believe we may have killed over 8 of them.)
*Belas'Ter*
Belas'Ter was thinking of ogryns as a curse by now, their very numbers astounded him. Fio'Senna showed up as dead on his HUD, Vindas was at a hospital and Shas'vre Y't'saum was down, with a giant brute towering overtop of him. 

Running toward the XV8 suit on the ground, Belas'Ter angled himself so the he was on the ogryn's right side and ran as fast and hard as he could, before leaping and planting both feet on the ogryn's side and pushing off. 

The ogryn fell, tripped over Y't' and landed with a thump. 
"Lets see a pathfinder do _that_," Belas'Ter beamed, quite proud of what he'd done. He walked up to the fallen beast and kicked it head back as it tried to rise. Bringing his fusion blaster, he blew the ogryn's head to pieces from point blank range. 

He then walked over and assisted the Shas'vre to his feet in whatever way he could in his smaller suit.


----------



## thomas2

*Y't'saum*

(I'd say 2 Orgryns left, the one that knocked out Vindas and the one that killed Fio'senna)

Y't'saum struggled to his feet.
"Thank you for that."

He eyed the damaged suit and checked readings.

"It isn't too seriously damaged, and I'm fine. However the damage could increase if I'm not careful. I'll go ditch it at base for repairs and rejoin on foot." said Y't' as he used his jetpack to rejoin the base.

(OOC I might not be on Heresy for a short while, less than a week, so don't worry about finishing them without me.)


----------



## Initiate

*Belas'Ter*

_"Everyone rally to me, someone bring Fio'Senna's body so she may be buried with her sept."_ Belas'Ter said into his mic, pausing only to blast a charging ogryn's face which sent it back for a while, "Shas'vre Y't'saum is leaving his damaged suit at base, he will join us later. For now, let us kill these big dumb beasts that so freely attack us."

Belas'Ter was mad, angrier than ever before. _He_ would not be ambushed. _He_ is the ambusher. He strode over to the ogryn that was still nursing its fried eye. As it looked up with rage, Belas'Ter backhanded it with his gun, which sent the ogryn's face snapping to one side. It was an insult, a great one too, for a tau to _slap_ an ogryn. The brute growled, standing up and starting to slash with his bayonet raised. 

"Oh bother!" Belas'Ter exclaimed before pumping a dozen charges into the ogryn's chest. He heard yelling behind him and turned to find the last ogryn charging at him. 
"Damn it! Just leave me alone you great, big, dumb piece of SHIT!" Belas'Ter screamed with anger. The look on the ogryn's face was one that would remain in Belas'Ter's mind forever. While it could not understand his words, Belas'Ter's tone was enough to let the ogryn know he wasn't scared, but _angry_. Angry at a being that is at least four feet taller than him. Belas'Ter rammed the ogryn's knees, which popped and turned back on themselves. The giant creature wailed in agony as it fell, and Belas'Ter had no sympathy at all. He stuffed the barrel of his gun into the ogryn's mouth so hard it fractured his jaw. He wasted no time and emptied his recently charged gun once more.


----------



## ACoz

Initiate said:


> (OOC: Holy crap ACoz, did you kill yourself off cuz you wont be able to keep posting? Because its going to be hard to fit another character in.)



((Yeah, sorry about the shocking way I did it, but I've got some stuff going on that's proving to be a distraction. I'll try to follow along with the thread as an observer, though, as I'm still subscribed.))


----------



## Galebread

*Kunas*

Firing another salvo of carbine shots into the Ogryn's head, Kunas had made sure that it stayed dead this time. Rising back up and scanning the scene, his HUD showed him some disturbing information while he was locked in combat with his last Ogryn. Many of his comrades were injured and had their equipments damaged in the fight, and Fio'senna's signal had shown as a black dot, signifying that she had been killed in combat. The gue'la had survived however, to his slight disappointment. Still, the attack had been crushed, and the Greater Good had triumphed once again. Even though the sacrifices made to brought this victory had marred its merit.

Acknowledging the call for rally by Belas'Ter, Kunas made his way to the assembled group, leaning on his carbine for support and applying pressure to a chest wound. That Ogryn he had to deal with were quite troublesome, and had tied him down for far too long. Walking up to Fio'senna's body, he picked her up and carried her with his shoulder, hissing as his chest wound worsened with the added weight. Ignoring the pain, he grimly made his way back to the group.


----------



## Initiate

*Belas'Ter*

Belas'Ter rushed to Kunas's aid as soon as he saw him, taking Fio'Senna from his hands and lying her on the ground before tending to Kunas. He gestured for him to sit down, and grabbed a medpac from his belt, cleaning and bandaging the injured Shas'la's wound.


----------



## ZsoSahaal

*Krude*

The orgyn that had knocked Krude down, was now playing with him. Having never seen a Kroot before, it was intrigued by the alien. And with his rifle knocked away into the brush, he was almost powerless to stop it. After knocking him down several times, the orgyn picked him up, and brought his face close to it's, which was a fatal mistake. Krude was close enough, so he bit off the Orgyn's nose, which resulted in him being flung into a tree. The orgyn felt around it's face in confusion, before hefting it's ripper gun, and firing at him. Krude took cover behind a tree, spitting out the orgyn's nose which tasted as bad as it's aim. With his communication device smashed, he could only hope some nearby Tau forces would hear the ripper gun's fire, and come to assist.


----------



## Dirge Eterna

*Jer'i*

Jer'i limped back through the trees, carrying Veldt over his shoulders. He was using his rifle as a crutch, favoring his right leg.

The pathfinder had tied a strip of his regs around the wound, attempting to stop the bleeding. It had worked, mostly, although his armor told him he still had shrapnel wounds to his upper torso, and his right shoulder.

He coughed inside his helmet, then dropped Veldt to scrabble at the clasps. He spit out a globule of blood, gasping. 

"Oh, Aun damn it all." he hissed. He poked Veldt again. At least the Gue'la was still alive. Jer'i threw the man over his harness again, and noticed one of the Tau encampment's sentry drones ahead about twenty feet.

"Where were you when we needed you?" asked Jer'i.

The drone bleeped and swung to the noise, tracking a stubby Pulse carbine. It scanned his armor, and then gave a second bleep and powered down. 

Jer'i sighed. He began to walk across the base to the medical station, helped by two Shas'la. For once in his life, he accepted the help.


----------



## chrisman 007

*Veldt*

Veldt gave a groan, "Oh feth, what happened?" The previous day had to be a dream, surely. He would of never been captured, right? He opened his eyes, and he was in the foliage just outside the Tau encampment. No, it hadn't been a dream. But this was definitely not the place he had been thrown to. About 100m away, he could see the Pathfinder that had lent him the ration bar, Jer'i, being taken away by two medics. The guy must have carried him the whole way. "What a hero," said Veldt quietly as he slipped back into unconsciousness.


----------



## Galebread

Giving Belas'Ter a nod of appreciation, Kunas sat down and let the Shas'vre administer first aid. Some of his wounds will need more than what a simple medpac could do, but at least his situation will be much better than if he just let the wounds opened. Looking at the deceased body of Fio'Senna, Kunas could not help but sigh at the high cost this small scale skirmish had done to the team, and the undeniable truth that they lack advantage in close quarter and direct combat. If a single squad of Ogryns can do this much damage, it'll not be hard to imagine the perils they'll face if they're discovered during mission by a whole battalion of gue'la infantry.


----------



## chrisman 007

*Veldt*

Veldt awoke again, this time to a terrible pain in his ribcage. He had to find the rest of the team fast. He was slightly delerious, and didn't know which way to go, and hobbled towards the sound of talking ammongst people he assumed were team mates and colleges. when he got there, it was a right mess. An uninjured trooper was rare, many were not there (probably hospitalised) and one warrior looked concerningly still. "Holy sh-" jhis sentence was cut off as a pain shot up his right arm, and he collapsed in agony. And this was the result of _one_ ogryn squad. This outfit was certainly unfit for battle.


----------



## solitaire

*Theolri*

Theolri's eyes opened and he took in his surroundings. Quickly he slipped into his armour, leaving his helmet because it was broken, then left the medical tent when the nurses weren't looking. He surveyed the scene and realised almost immediately that there had been an attack.

He walked over to two of the aliens who were taking part in the mission and looked at the corpse lying next to them.
"You are aware this location isn't safe? Theolri said unemotionally. "It must have located m- ahem, they must have found me again which means this area isn't safe, we need to move to a secure location. Do you really believe we will survive a second attack, we must bandage up the injured so they can walk and move to a new base camp or begin the mission now! As for the dead." He looked at Fo'Senna's body again then said. "There is no time for burials the fastest means of disposal is cremation." And without hesitation and to the shock of anyone nearby he produced a Dragons Breath Flamer from seemingly nowhere and set the body alight. He smiled thinly at them, _this is going from bad to worse..._


----------



## Initiate

*Belas'Ter*

"What the hell is the matter with you, you knarloc with pointed ears!" Belas'Ter yelled as Theolri set fire to Fio'Senna. He leaped up and punched the eldar in his bare head, his armoured gauntlet sending Theolri flying. 

"Quick Jer'i, help me put it out!"


----------



## Dirge Eterna

_Jer'i_

Jer'i swallowed. He looked from Belas'Tar to Theolri, then poured the remainder of his canteen onto Fio'senna's smoldering body. He helped Belas'Tar roll her from side to side, smothering the flames.

He rose, clutching his injured leg, and pointed at the smoke curling above the camp.

"If a burial will attract more Gue'la, then _that_ might well attract everyone within ten parsecs. The Fios will take care of her."

Jer'i turned to Belas'Tar.

"We don't do burials. Not Pathfinders, not Fi'rios. If you want a burial, you're going to have to do it without me."

He turned away and put his helmet on quickly, pulling the hood of his ghille suit over the armor.


----------



## Initiate

(OOC: Dirge, Belas'Ter _is_ Fi'Rios, but the D'Yanoi might think differently, and I doubt that burning another sept's warrior is taken to kindly.)

*Belas'Ter*

"I will not be the one to bury her either Jer'i, but her sept ought to have her back."


----------



## Dirge Eterna

(OOC: Noted and edited. I don't know really. I think that burning is probably preferrable in the face of being left to rot in the sun, but I'm not sure.)

*Jer'i*

The Pathfinder nodded. "Well, I suppose you're right. We can send the body on the next messanger boat. But for now, I wash my hands of this. I don't _do_ dead team members. I tried, and failed."

He reached into his webbing and pulled a string out from his armor. Strung along the wire-thin strand were four pieces of green-brown alloy.

"I'm not letting it happen again." he said, then walked away slowly, fingering the necklace.


----------



## solitaire

*Theolri*

Theolri got up and looked at Belas'Ter. He narrowed his eyes then said
"Fine keep the corpse but don't kid yourself into thinking the smoke will make us easier to spot as they already know we are here." He turned away and was just about to walk off when he said "Oh, one more thing" and swung his palm of his hand into Belas'Ter's shoulder, causing him to crumple to the ground.
"It's amazing what 300 years of studying the weak points in alien armour will teach you." He laughed and strode off, he had more important things to do...


----------



## Initiate

(OOC: Solitaire, Belas'Ter is wearing an XV25 Stealth Suit, you palm would do nothing except hurt itself...)


----------



## solitaire

(OOC: My mistake edited to make more sense.)


----------



## chrisman 007

(OOC: has everyone given up on this?)


----------



## Dirge Eterna

(OOC: I think everyone's waiting for thomas2 to come back)


----------



## thomas2

*Y't'saum*

_A little while has passed since my last post, enough for injuries to be mostly healed._

Y't' stepped out, clad in his Fire warrior armour and wielding an ancient pulse rifle. He had cleared himself of all guilt of the injuries and death. As a front line commander sudden attacks that kill or injure warriors prepared for operation and attacks were common. They just got over it, and got on with the operation. Being less common among stealth missions many of his team mates seemed shocked.

"Ah, nice to see our alien visitor awake. Here's some questions, how did you know our destination, and what do you know about the Imperials who attacked us? Without answers I'm afraid you can't accompany us." Y't' spoke to the Eldar.

"Anyway for the rest of you my suit is nearly repaired, and the craft is ready. Most are recovered, or nearly so. As soon as you are ready get aboard, you can find directions on the central computer network. As some are injured you may want to wait for them, this will also be acceptable as we'll wait for all to recover. I will be joining you as soon as I have received up-to-date mission information."


----------



## bloodthrister

(OOC: srry I haven't posted in a while, my health was going bad (got diabetes and I had pain in my kidneys so I paid a visit to the hospital and had to stay there...)Just put me in the story somewhere, from which I can come along again.)


----------



## chrisman 007

Veldt stepped out of the field hospital, his arm in a caste, his skin pale. He'd lost quite a lot of blood, and still felt faint. After all, he'd only just woken up from passing out after being carried by J'eri. He saw the commander talking with that xenos he'd found in the bush. _Arrogant creep,_ thought Veldt _Without him those Ogryns wouldn't of come here and mucked up my arm._ Veldt was going to look at the place where the group had fought for their lives against the ogryn group. There was a squashed bit of grass, obviously where he'd landed after being thrown by an Ogryn. A trail of grass was also squashed. Obviously J'eri had been less than tender when he had rescued him. Then something glinting in the sun caught his eye. It was a discarded Pulse Pistol. This was obviously where Fio'senna fell. He holstered the Pulse Pistol and started to walk away from the battle scarred foliage.


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

*Vindas*

Vindas had awoken a few hours after the battle. As soon as he could he asked for the damage report and was dismayed at it results. Fio'senna was dead and most of the team injured. He asked for an analysis on his suit and weapons, which, thankfully, were pretty much undamaged. As soon as he was ready he stood and began the process of checking and double checking each part and system until he was satisfied it was ok. _The people who made this suit are certainly master-craftsman_ he thought.

He wandered out of the medical tent and spotted Y't' standing a small distance away. He strolled over and asked about the fight as it seemed he missed a lot of it.


----------



## Galebread

*Kunas*

Double checking his new carbine as he stepped out of the armoury, Kunas put his helmet back on and walked towards the gathering group. While his injuries sustained during the battle were somewhat dangerous to his life, none of them are fatal, and with the first aid administered by Shas'vre Belas'Ter, it didn't take long for him to be cleared for action again.

Running a third diagnostic on his carbine, he nodded in satisfaction at the information displayed. His underslug had been too damaged to be refitted, as was his carbine which had sustained damage itself, so instead of waiting for his old one to be repaired, he just asked for a new one and additional photon grenades to replace the ones he used.

Kunas nodded again as Y't'saum finished talking, and decided to just wait with the Shas'vre. After the whole incident, he'd rather not be caught in danger alone.


----------



## Initiate

*Belas'Ter*

Emotionally and physically exhausted, Belas'Ter simply collapsed on the ground, letting a groan pass between his lips.


----------



## Dirge Eterna

*Jer'i*

The medicae had looked at Jer'i like he was insane when the Pathfinder had refused the pristine replacement gear offered to him.

He sat on a overturned packing crate outside the armory hab, polishing his rifle. He took his combat knife and slowly scratched a thin line into the smooth metal. Six. Six lines, carved into the rifle's stock. He sighed.

_Deaths happen._

_Not to me. Untouchable, that's what they said back on Fi'rios._

_You're not on Fi'rios anymore._

Jer'i nodded to himself. He touched his leg, feeling a slight tinge of pain. It was mostly healed. The medicaes, while a bit snobbish towards well-mantained kit, did know how to put people back together.


----------



## ZsoSahaal

((OOC: Scrap my earlier posts. Let me try again.))

*Krude*

Krude exited the main building of the Tau camp. His new orders had been given to him, and now he had to report to his new commander. Instead of looking all over the place for someone he wouldn't recognize, he simply went to the transport they would use, and waited there. He checked his rifle as he waited.


----------



## Initiate

(OOC: Someone post? Plz?)


----------



## chrisman 007

*Veldt*

Veldt made his way back to where most the group was congregating, when he saw a kroot emerge from a small hab block. _Great, just great_ thought Veldt _As if the rest of the team weren't bad enough already._

He made sure his newly acquired pistol was hidden, and rejoined the group. "So, has the dropship been delayed or something?"


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

*Vindas*
Vindas noted a kroot padding towards the group. _Great, our replacement_ he thought dryly. He knew, even though he had never seen her in combat, that no one could replace Fio'senna. She had had that certain aura that eminates power. This mission was dedicated to her now. He must avenge the fallen.


----------



## Dirge Eterna

*Jer'i*

Jer'i strode carefully toward the dropship, picking his way through the brush. He noted the Kroot.
_That's new._

He checked the indicators on his HUD. Everything looked ready for the mission. He had about one hundred railgun shells, in long clips of ten. His optics cycled through all the visual filters, leaving him disoriented for a second.

He leaned against one of the dropship's cooling, ticking engines, and closed his eyes.

_Soon._


----------



## solitaire

*theolri*

Theolri passed a robotic pad he had acquired from a drone to Y'tsuam,
"That contains all the information I possess on the positions of the Ogryns. I will leave it up to you whether you tell your team mates" He said, with an odd tremor in his voice, he steadied himself then continued "I know of your plans due to a Seer I was.... close to. She told me of a team of solitary warriors fighting against the Humans and that I will assist them, she claimed the team would be the result of much bloodshed, though on whose side she didn't say as she was already injured and killed by a sniper."
Theolri secretly looked at his hand and found it was shaking, no doubt due to the dark memories of the Farseer and the day he became an Exarch, but also because of his lust to completely annihilate his chosen foe; something he had had a great deal difficulty doing in his 2 centuries trapped on the planet. On several occasions his fellow Dragons had had to restrain him, yet he knew he couldn't rely on the Xenos and so desperately tried to calm himself and hope that nothing bad would come of it...


----------



## thomas2

*Y't'saum*

Y't'saum came back, clad in a completely repaired suit of armour. He went to see what the Eldar had said, and requested military support from the Cadre in order to protect the base.

He began to step into the nearby transport.
"Unless you want to be left behind I suggest you follow. Our landing zone has just been flown over by Remoras, and we won't be able to send them out to make sure it is clear for another rotaa (abut a day)"


----------



## Initiate

*Belas'Ter*

Hearing Y't's order had a dramatic effect on the exhausted Belas'Ter. He leaped to his feet, collected his weapon and trotted towards his squadmates. 

Belas'Ter ushered Vindas in, getting in after him and sat down, strapping himself into his safety harness.


----------



## Galebread

*Kunas*

Kunas boarded the transport without a word, instead he just loaded a photon grenade into the launch tube, ready to fire at a moment's notice. He will not allow himself be caught in a surprise, and the skirmish awhile ago had taught him that it's better to be prepared than not. Sitting down on one of the vacant seats, he removed his helmet and placed his carbine next to him within arms reach, strapping himself down with the safety harness.


----------



## chrisman 007

*Veldt*

Veldt got into the waiting dropship. He'd seen this model before, maybe even shot one down, but he had imagined it would be slightly larger. He sat down on one of the vacant seats. It was very uncomfortable, not meant for a human back. Still, he tried to get comfortable. 

He toyed with the idea of mutiny, taking over the ship and flying it back home. He also toyed with the idea of joining them, embracing the greater good. Both of these plans wouldn't work. 

A question suddenly occurred to him: where were they landing? In the ruins of an Imperial city? A forest? Simply jumping out? "Y't, where are landing?"


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

*Vindas*

Vindas stepped into the transport and sat down before securing his weapon and himself. He hoped the flight wouldn't be long, the longer they are in the sky, the easier they are to spot. They had encountered enough trouble already.


----------



## thomas2

*Y't'saum*

As Orca where designed to only hold fire warriors this one had had to have been converted to hold the stealth suits, and Y't's crisis suit. Even with the modifications it was impossible for Y't' to sit, so he stood in the centre, his burs cannon arms hand holding onto a rail on the ceiling.

He appeared surprised by La'Veldt's question the moment the conversion technology picked up his meaning.

"Did you fail to pay attention at the earlier meeting? We are revisiting your old military base!"


----------



## bloodthrister

*Vargahl*

''_Err... Y't'saum... I'd never fit in those seats. Mind if I just followed the transport, flying myself? Or should we just stand in the middle? Then it wouldn't be nice if we had to make a sudden turn or something..._''

Since Vargahl hadn't been fighting against the ogryns he felt like a loser. He should have been there too! Now they lost a team member. Maybe he could have saved her...


----------



## ZsoSahaal

*Krude*

Krude boarded the Orca, and strapped himself into a seat. Holding his rifle across his lap, he took a quick inventory of the team. One missing.


----------



## Dirge Eterna

*Jer'i*

Jer'i cleared his throat and settled into one of the seats nearest the drop ramp. Y't'saum's massive Crisis suit took up most of the cabin. He made sure his rifle and carbine were snug against him, tied to his webbing, and tapped each of his dispensers and armor pads in sequence, making sure nothing was loose. He fiddled with his ghille suit, fussing over the rip created by the wound in his leg. 

He glanced up, blinking, and was immediately sorry for it. His optics activated, blinding him for a second. He hissed in frustration and deactivated the device, pulling off his helmet and taking a breath of Ksi'm'yen's air.


----------



## solitaire

*Theolri*

The Exarch strode aboard the Transport and looked about him. He decided against sitting down on the hard seats and wondered around the ship noting every little error and mistake he came across. Despite all these, Theolri still thought it would hold if they were attacked in mid-flight, at least for a little while...


----------



## thomas2

*Y't'saum*

He looked at the current passengers.

"Are we missing anyone? I don't think we can delay taking off much longer."

He turned to Vargahl.

"You'll have to stand like me, I have no idea of the speed or altitude of the craft, so I'm not risking you being left behind."


----------



## chrisman 007

*Veldt*

"I know that," replied Veldt, "I mean, where _abouts_ are we landing. It would seem a little crazy to dive right into a military base. Where's the LZ?"


----------



## bloodthrister

*Vargahl*

''_Fine, fine..._'' Vargahl grabbed one of the rails and waited (near the entance) for the transport to leave


----------



## solitaire

*Theolri*

Theolri realised they hadn't taken off yet so angrily swatted the pilot over the head with his Firepike and yelled at him until the engine started running. With that done he decided to pass the time by taking a dump!


----------



## Initiate

(OOC: Solitaire, I dont think it would be a great idea to smack your captives and tell them what to do...)


----------



## solitaire

(OOC: I'm an arrogant Eldar we do what I like, besides I really only did it to stop this from dying :cray


----------



## chrisman 007

"Alright, alright, break it up, break it up," said Veldt, trying to stop a fight breaking out "Haven't we had enough fighting for a day?" But Veldt was inclined to agree....when was this tub getting of the ground?


----------



## Galebread

*Kunas*

While he do not mind the wait, Kunas was slightly perturbed by the arrogance shown by the Eldar and the actions the gue'la is taking. The gue'la, Veldt if he remembered correctly, had been a talkative one, and he had his doubts of the trustworthiness of him. The Eldar is better off dead in his book, but he had not been authorised to shoot the arrogant menace, to his slight disappointment.

He absently noted the restlessness of a number of his team members to get off the base, and wondered if he had been left out of something important or ominous about the fate this camp might be facing soon. He then halted his thoughts at that point, and shook off the uneasiness it brought on. The Tau are not the Imperium, they do not just...expend their numbers needlessly.

It's probably paranoia anyway, no reason to dwell on such thoughts.


----------



## bloodthrister

*Vargahl*

''I dont like that eldar... Way too cocky if you ask me. Lets get this thing of the ground... I dont trust it and I dont trust that gue'la and that eldar trash!'' Vargahl got kind of pissed because of all the not-in-greater-good-believers involved in this mission.

(OOC: I dont have anything against you personally, solitaire and chrisman, but it's just a lil' bit the way of my char :biggrin: )


----------



## thomas2

*Y't'saum*

Y't'saum listened to the communications.
"All checks are complete, hold on! We're taking off."

_The rear hatch closes slowly. The pilot makes a few safety announcements, "Keep your hands and feet inside the Orca at all times.", and with a slight judder the craft slowly takes off._


----------



## Dirge Eterna

*Jer'i*

The pathfinder leaned back in the seat as the Orca lurched off the ground. His hands strayed to the rail rifle and carbine strapped to his chest. He had learned long ago that it was always better to have your weapons on you. More time to duck under gunfire or bail out of a crashing larty. 

He glanced around the cabin, taking note of the doors and escape hatches. Dropships could become tombs if one wasn't careful. Jer'i didn't like tombs. He replaced his helmet, then isolated his com-link. He flicked on his HUD, and selected a particularly thumping piece of music. He leaned his head against the headrest, and closed his eyes.


----------



## thomas2

*Y't'saum*

Y't' felt the smooth landing, the crafts sitting down on the field perfectly. The door opened with a quiet puff of air, revealing the green landscape. They were around a mile from the base to avoid detection, and here it was highly rural farmland, marking this as a largely agricultural world.

There was a tree nearby, a hedge directly in front, though out of effective range. As Y't' stepped out he dismissed the thought, stealth drones had scanned the area. The green grass was calm in complete contrast to the destruction they wished to cause. Nevertheless Y't' scanned the area for cover. The hedge in front would be good, due to a ditch, but faced the Orca. There was a hedge behind the Orca as well.

"Everyone, disembark."


_Currently unknown to everyone in the ditch there is a squad of guard deserters hiding, from the craft they heard and commissioners. While not great warriors they will catch in a surprise attack, from good cover and can fired directly into the open transport. You can bring them in when you want._


----------



## Galebread

*Kunas*

Unstrapping himself and re-donning his helmet, Kunas walked off the Orca transport and scanned the area with his pulse carbine. While the drones have already done so, the last skirmish had taught him that it's better to double check yourself. Their position, while protected by hedges on the front and back, is totally vulnerable on the sides, and while they have superior battlefield information, there are still unknown factors that might prove to be disastrous to their mission.

After the second scan of the area, Kunas lowered his firearm and nodded slightly, seemingly satisfied that there are no unfriendlies around the area. He then turned to look at Y't'saum.

"What are your orders Shas'vre?"


----------



## Initiate

*Belas'Ter*

Belas'Ter activated his stealth field as soon as they landed. As the Orca's exit ramp opened, Belas'Ter trotted out, gesturing for Vindas to follow. "Shas'vre Y't, we will cover your flanks. Vindas, take the east side, I'll take west."


----------



## bloodthrister

*Vargah'l*

the moment the hatch opened he looked outside. Since it looked save he flew right up in the sky, to stretch his wings and to scout for some things he(or the drones) might have missed.


----------



## Dirge Eterna

*Jer'i*

The pathfinder unclipped the buckle from his seat, and rose in one movement. He stepped off the dropship with his rifle leading. Other members of the squad were already disembarked. He slung his rifle and pulled out the carbine, checking it's ammo counter before racking the grenade slide. 

_Perfect._

Jer'i stalked forward to the nearest cover he could see, a hedgerow facing the edge of the Orca's open drop hatch. 

His helmet automatically killed the music as he activated the advanced optics built into his helmet. After Fi'rios the Fios decided they liked their scouts to see things _before_ things saw them.

Jer'i glanced to one side, looking at an odd depression in the ground, his helmet chirping and whistling in his ear as it decoded the orange-on-white blobs into shapes. _Human_ shapes.

He leveled the carbine, and opened the channel to yell a warning to his comrades, just as the first leapt from the ditch, bearing the Shas'ui to the ground.


----------



## chrisman 007

"If I remember correctly," said Veldt, "There's a large road about 400 metres west, leading straight to the base. It may be being used for-" Veldt was cut off as Jer'i shouted a warning and dived down. Veldt kept his pistol concealed, just in case his team mates didn't take too kindly to him having a weapon, and Fio...something's weapon at that.


----------



## bloodthrister

*Vargah'l*

Vargah'l understood it right away and fired straight behind the bush, exactly in the middle (im flying in the air after all). Although he didn't see his victims he knew there was a big chance he'd hit at least something. They just didn't dare to go alone, so multiple enemies there, all close to eachother. That means good chance to hit! Vargah'l waited for his crystal to be reloaded so he could shoot again.


----------



## thomas2

*Y't'saum*

Despite the fact he doubted that there were really enemy forces Y't' was mentally prepared for it and the moment he heard Jer'i's warning he immediately said orders through the communication channel.

"Keep low, quickly move into the hedge behind the Orca. Vargah'l evasive maneuvers, and keep low."

Y't' vision system picked up the shapes in infra-red.

"I want a photon grenade into that ditch NOW! Stealth suits attempt to flank, and remain hidden."

Y't' hadn't seen much movement, and didn't know if the foe were yet aware of the Tau having noticed them. This was soon answered by a deadly blast of lasers.

Y't'saum quickly activated his jet pack, and fired out suppressive burst cannon fire.

"Come on, I need some help here!"


----------



## Galebread

*Kunas*

Kunas silently cursed for his carelessness. This showed how much of a rookie he really is in combat, he'll need to be more alert and careful if he wants to stay alive. Grating his teeth together, he prepared his launcher underslug quickly and immediately blasted a photon grenade into the ditch, which exploded into a shower of light the moment before it hits the ground.

Quickly dodging aside as a stray barrage of lasers came near his position, he jumped behind the nearby hedge and began to pepper the ditch with suppressing fire.


----------



## solitaire

*Theolri*

Theolri stepped out of the transport and saw the Humans running out of a ditch a moment after a photon grenade went off. This was what he was waiting for. To destroy. He laughed and leapt towards them surrounding himself in a corona of flame with his Dragon Breath Flamer before concentrating its fire on them.
"HAHA, run Humans run. Understand that I am better than you. Now and Forever." Theolri roared as he saw as many as half a dozen Humans catch alight and jump to the ground, hopelessly trying to put themselves out.


----------



## bloodthrister

*Vargah'l*

He saw Y't' coming towards the air, right after Vargah'l made preparations to go down. ''_First you want me down and now you're coming up, sir?_''
Vargah'l shot another blast towards the bush. ''_I dont think they'll be able to tell their commander._'' Vargah'l laughed in the weird vespid way. ''_How about a hunt around the Orka to see wether we've left some alive?_''


----------



## Dirge Eterna

*Jer'i*

Jer'i hissed in shock as the human pummeled his pink fists into the Pathfinder's armor. His comrades seemed more interested in firing wildly and shouting encouragements to Jer'i's attacker. 

The Pathfinder grabbed the human's armor with one hand and flung him to the side, dragging his combat knife from it's sheath. The human stood up to come at him again, and a Burst cannon tore the man to shreds. Jer'i dove to one side of the hedge and began to run toward the Orca, noticing his teamates begin to take up positions.


----------



## chrisman 007

*Veldt*

Veldt backed away from the combat, to get a look at the squad they were fighting. He edged round so he could just get a look. There were about 5 of them he could see, probably more. He vaguely recognized them, thought there was something similar about one.
Then it clicked: these were the remains of his command squad! They must of walked the whole way back to the base! He had to get back to them.
He slowly edged his way down to the ditch, trying not to be seen by the rest of the group. He jumped into the trench when a trooper looked back and gave a flicker of recognition.
"It's the captain!" said one trooper excitedly, "What happened to you?"
"Never mind," said Veldt, unwilling to give the details on what he had signed up to, "We need to get out of here, these guys are a special squad. We need to tell high command, in case they launch an assault on the main base." 
Veldt saw a trooper fighting with Jer'i, only to be shredded by a burst cannon salvo. "No-one does that to my men," said Veldt pulling out his concealed pulse pistol, "regardless of saving my life." He fired a single shot, aiming for Jer'i's head. 

(OOC: is it godmodding if I say the squad used to be my command squad? I'll delete this message if it is.)


----------



## thomas2

*Y't'saum*

(Saying the squad is your command squad isn't a problem. Of course I have mentioned that I'm showering the hedge and ditch with burst cannon fire from above, so getting in, staying in and popping out to shoot Jer'i would be very risky. There was also a photon grenade gone off in the ditch.)

Y't'saum saw the impressive work the Eldar was doing. If he didn't get in quick this suppressive fire would be the only combat he would get.

As he said that one the guardsmen jumped out from a small patch of cover sheltering him from the burst cannon shots, and ran, missing Kunas's grenade and fire. Hoping Kunas could keep the rest down Y't' used his jet pack to jump straight over the hedge, smashing his heavily plated right arm into the humans face, knocking him unconscious. This done he began to wonder where the stealth suits had got too. he had ordered them to flank, and with there own jet packs they should have been here.

Hoping nothing had happened to the suits he began to renew his burst cannon suppression, but now from the rear.

A few inaccurate bursts streaked up, but Crisis suits were heavily armoured and the only damage was one of his optical sense units being temporarily overloaded.


----------



## Dirge Eterna

(OOC: Fine by me, it adds a nice twist to the story, plus, I'm going to be in-and-out because of compy trouble, and this gives me an opprotunity to pass out for a bit.)

*Jer'i*

Jer'i pushed his strength to the limit, pumping his arms back and forth as he sprinted for the cover of the Orca. His legs screamed. The human's blood had spattered his armor, and there was something sticky and wet stuck inside his glove. He looked at the ground, firing blindly behind him with the carbine.

A plasma shot struck his armor just below the neck ring, blasting him forward. 

_Pulse weapon._

He coughed, and spit out a globule of his own blood. He leaned against the dropship's engine, taking advantage of the slight cover. He was having trouble breathing. The shot must have cracked one of his ribs. He thanked what gods there were that the Fios knew armor better then he did. 

He threw the carbine down on the grass and drew the rifle, looking down the long weapon's scope. He settled the reticle on one trooper, firing a plasma weapon.

_Pulse weapon._

"Aun damn it all." spat Jer'i, opening the channel again. "Shas'vre Y't'saum, It's Gue'la Veldt. He's got a pulse pistol....he shot me."

He began to depress the trigger, fully intending to kill Veldt and end his little game. Jer'i gasped in pain as his chest exploded again, and his aim fled to the right, blasting most of a trooper's chest out his back. Jer'i swore. He gasped again as his ribs grinded together. Leaning back in the dropship's shadow, he was safe, provided the Gue'la didn't decide to charge. Little chance of that, he thought, looking at Y't'saum's massive XV suit lancing fire into the ditch.

He dropped the rail rifle and fell backwards in the cover of the dropship's engines, unconcious.


----------



## Initiate

*Belas'Ter*

(OOC: Sorry I missed a bit, Ive been busy)

Belas'Ter snarled as he saw the Gue'la firing upon Jer'i. _That is the last straw._ 

He activated his jet pack, leaping straight behind the ditch, hoping to deny the humans and escape. Guns blazing, he waded into the ditch, shooting left and right. Activating his voice amplifier, Belas'Ter yelled, "Where are you La'Veldt?!"


----------



## bloodthrister

*Vargah'l*

Vargah'l saw how Veldt shot Jer'i. ''_This is the moment I've been waiting for, gue'la Veldt!!!_'' He screamed. He flew higher and higher until he was straight above Veldt (which was only a very small dot, when he used the goggles on his helmet). ''_Ill crash right in between, Y't_'' Then without waiting for an order he crashed down. ''Faster, faster'' he thought. He put his left claw forward (kinda like superman :grin: ) Aiming for Veldt's body. ''I have to pull up just before I hit him'' he thought. His skin started to feel fantastic. The energy that came into his body was such a nice feeling... It felt like his skin was almost burning ''Pull up... NOW!!!'' he thought and he pulled up.

(OOC: now I have to wait for an update of Thomas 2 Oh and chrisman, you cant see me as I'm approaching from straight above you, while everyone else is on the ground :biggrin


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

*Vindas*

(OOC : Ive been away guys which is why I haven't posted, so here goes)

Vindas had jumped out of the transport as soon as it hit the ground, unstrapping his weapon and activating his suit. He took up a flanking position and started observing when he heard a warning cry from Jer'i. Spinning around, Vindas took careful aim at the first human he saw. He pulled the trigger. Almost instantly the man's chest exploded in a shower of blood. He moved onto the next man. Fire. Aim. Fire. Aim.


----------



## Galebread

*Kunas*

Muttering a string of curses inside his helmet, Kunas kept firing plasma rounds into the ditch, keeping most of the gue'la inside the ditch. He saw out of the corner of his eye that gue'la Veldt rushed into the ditch and moments later shot Jer'i with a pulse weapon.

"Oh you did NOT!" He snarled as he quickly diverted his carbine to aim at Veldt and released a volley of plasma rounds, before resuming his suppressing fire on the general area of the ditch. Warding off any attempts by the gue'la to rush out and charge, while covering Jer'i's route until the Pathfinder retreated back to the Orca transport. A quick look at the Pathfinder caused him to spat out another string of curses. "Shas'vre Y't'saum, Jer'i's out cold, I'm moving to provide better cover for the Shas'la."


----------



## solitaire

*Theolri*

Theolri let out a sad sigh as the last of the Humans he attacked died from the intense flames. He noticed Jer'i out cold a little way a way, he looked at the Humans back to the Tau and back and forth for a few moments before finally screaming.
"KHAINE ALMIGHTY" and started sprinting towards him when a Las Bolt hit him in the side. Theolri stumbled but his armour absorbed it. He saw one of the other members of the team firing accurately at the Humans, providing them with ample cover. He hooked his Flamer onto his belt and then bent down and picked up Jer'i and sprinted back inside the Orca without any more Las Bolts being fired there way...


----------



## bloodthrister

(OOC: ill be off for about 2 or 3 days, i hope the GM can take my char over for this time (its health issues, so cant be avoided :no: ))


----------



## ZsoSahaal

*Krude*

Krude went to the mouth of the Orca's ramp, and scoped over the ditch the guardsman were firing from. One popped up out of cover to try and get a shot off, but got his brains blown out by the Kroot instead.


----------



## thomas2

*Y't'saum*

"Keep Jer'i safe, I'll deal with La'Veldt."

With most of the guardsmen dead Y't' felt it safe to stop firing. A guardsman fired a few desperate shots, but they went wide. Far more worrying was the warning of a comparably slow projectile. Y't' looked up to see it was the Vespid, Vargah'l. It appeared he wanted to deal with Veldt, but the anger of betrayal once again burned in Y't' chest, and he would be the one to deal with Veldt.

He jet pack pulled him into the trench, next to a terrified guardsman. The blue plasma shots shredded him and his further back comrade near instantly. Y't'saum comforted himself in the knowledge they wouldn't have hesitated to do the same.

Suddenly his suit jolted, the display showing up a light impact on the rear armour. Y't' span round, catching the lasgun of the last guardsman with his arm, sending it flying. His weapon gone the guardsman desperately begged for his life. No longer caring for mercy Y't' used a jet pack assisted throw over the hedge to leave him to the squad.

Moving to meet Veldt Y't' found Vargah'l was there first, pointing his neutron blaster. Y't' raised his own fusion blaster.

"Give me one good reason why I shouldn't vaporise you right now."


----------



## chrisman 007

"Alrighty then," said Veldt, unafraid of the large Fusion Blaster being aimed at him "You said so yourself in the briefing. Around this base are miles of mines, booby traps, snipers, and machine guns. Only I know where each mine, each booby trap, each trap that could wipe out a squad in seconds is located. And I don't think you could last a second in the minefields north of here. So, yeah, if you still want to blast me, go ahead. I don't care."


----------



## thomas2

*Y't'saum*

(OOC I've just realised I've had the a and u in saum the wrong way round, pretty much since the characters creation. Nevertheless it looks better this way, and it's staying that way.)

"I see a flaw in your plan. You see I merely knocked out one of the guardsmen from this ditch, so unless one of the more angry squad members kills them I have a possible replacement."


----------



## chrisman 007

Veldt gulped, "Yeah, well....what's the likelihood he'll work with you? I know this man and I know he'd rather die than serve the so called "Greater Good""


----------



## solitaire

*Theolri*

Due to his slim, muscular frame and light armour Theolri could move faster than the other members of the team when on foot and used it to his advantage after he left Jer'i with the medics and approached the lone Guardsman who had just been thrown over a ditch. He was about to torch him when he heard what Y't'saum said and, grinning, he surrounded the human with a wall of fire. After that he walked to the top of the ditch and said.
"I have a better idea. If Veldt won't play ball I'll _burn_ him till he does." The end of the Dragon Breath Flamer let out a plume of flame, and a thin smile appeared upon Theolri's lips...


----------



## Initiate

*Belas'Ter*

Belas'Ter soon found the small gathering at the ditch. 

"..._burn_ him till he does." Theolri was saying. 

"For once, Shas'vre, I agree with this troublesome dirtbag. _That_ troublesome dirtbag has done nothing to help us." Belas'Ter said, "We trusted the gue'la, and he betrayed us. He stole our team member's pistol... our _dead_ team member, and _shot_ our other squad mate. He is a thief and a traitor. If my knowledge of the _Imperium_-" Belas'Ter said the word with much contempt "-serves me correctly, humans are not very fond of traitors. Why should we treat you any differently, _scum_?"


----------



## chrisman 007

"Right then," said Veldt, throwing the pulse pistol to the ground, and raising his hands, "But would you shoot an unarmed man in cold blood? I'm sure that even aliens and brutes like yourselves have carters of war." Veldt was now secretly praying that this was the case. The emperor, khorne, spongebob, anyone who was up there.

(OOC: sorry about the last bit, I've always wanted to say that.)


----------



## solitaire

*Theolri*

Theolri laughed and sent a stream of flames into the ground a couple feet from Veldt.
"You act as if I have honour Human," He laughed "I'm not from Saim Hann, the word honour means nothing to me." Theolri laughed again before turning to the large Battlesuit and saying "I respect your command enough Y't'saum to ask your permission before I fire on this insignificant ape! I know you'll choose the right decision..."


----------



## thomas2

*Y't'saum*

"I have little reason to trust you, or let you live. However I have even less reason to kill you. There are handcuffs in the Orca, so this will not happen again."


----------



## bloodthrister

*Vargah'l*

''_BUT HE DISERVES TO DIE!!!_'' Vargah'l got really pissed now. He was willing to kill that stupid piece of meat, but Y't was there too soon. So he couldn't kill him. ''_Or we should at least cut his hands off so he wont be able to pick up another weapon!!! Ill even eat them off if I have to!_'' Vargah'l hated that Veldt.

(OOC: I'm back! )


----------



## ZsoSahaal

*Krude*

Krude walked up next to Y't'saum, and stared down Veldt.

"If I ate his brain, I'm sure I could get us through the defenses........just an option."


----------



## Dirge Eterna

(OOC: I got a new power supply, but I'll be gone on USAF exercise for two weeks. Basically, slowed down by the injury, Jer'i will just tag along behind you guys until I get back.)

*Jer'i*

Jer'i gasped and coughed as his eyes snapped open. A member of the Orca's crew had a stimm pressed to the port on his armor. 

"Uh...thank you." said Jer'i. The Kor'la nodded and returned to the ship. Jer'i stood up, using his rifle as a crutch. He walked to the site where the dead Guardsmen and a terrified-looking Veldt were surrounded by his comrades.

"You." he said, his armor's vox making it sound sinister and insectile. He put a hand to his chest, feeling the rib grind together again. The injury would slow him down, for now. 

Jer'i looked from Veldt to the Shas'vre, then picked up the discarded pulse pistol. 

"Fio'senna's, if I'm not mistaken." he said. "Shas'vre, my injuries will slow me for the time being. With your permission, I'd like to fall away from the team for a few days, it will give me time to tend to my injuries."


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

*Vindas*

Vindas walked over to the huddled group where he spotted a very scared Veldt. Someone was talking about getting Veldt handcuffs for his earlier actions, which were evident in the injured pathfinder. Vindas was all for killing Veldt now, he had injured another team mate on purpose, an action tantamount to treason.


----------



## chrisman 007

Veldt put his arms out for handcuffs to be put on. Suddenly, he felt a blow to the back of the head. He felt a little dizzy, and collapsed to the ground, out cold.

(OOC: I'm in spain for two weeks, so I can't post. Whoever wants to claim knocking me out, go ahead)


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot

Im joining this thread in about a Week! I love it, and the Stuff between Veldt and the (very tolerant) Tau! I'd rep you all right now but im busy¬!


----------



## bloodthrister

*Vargah'l*

(OOC: Ill take all the honour Chrisman :biggrin: )
Vargah'l punched Veldt at the back of his head. Not at full strength, otherwise he'd punch straight through that traitor's head, with his diamond-hard claws. ''_Trust me it's better this way. Now he'll wake up with cuffs on and he wont know how they were put on so he wouldn't be able to figure out how to get loose that easily. By the way, didn't he have a shock necklace? LETS GIVE HIM A NICE SHOCK!!!_'' It felt so good to smack that weak little head of that stupid traitor, it was just like flying: you could never get enough of it!


----------



## thomas2

*Y't'saum*

(OOC I think in character pretty much all of us, including Y't', should have killed Veldt, but he adds a lot to the roleplay, and it would be unfair to kill off someone character.)

"Jer'i, as you are injured of course you can do that. I guess it was for the best knocking him out Vargah'l, but he isn't conscious so shocking him could only cause damage to him or nothing. Prepare weapons and treat wounds, we'll be moving out."


----------



## Initiate

*Belas'Ter*

"Yes sir." Belas'Ter said stiffly. 

Y't' showed mercy unseen among field commanders. If Belas'Ter was to make the decision, he would have issued shoot-to-kill orders on Veldt the moment he escaped. The gue'la had gone too far, and he was testing Belas'Ter's patience, and people who know the stealth suit commander consider it wise not to test him if they value their positions.

Sighing, Belas'Ter slammed another battery into his Fusion Blaster, and silently cleaned his gun.


----------



## solitaire

*Theolri*

Theolri turned white when he realised the Human was going to live.
"Are you Y't'saum some kind of fool" He said venomously, "I respected you, not many people can tell the difference between me and my Dark Kin, but now I see, you are just an idiot who had a lucky piece of knowledge. How pathetic."

After the outburst Theolri turned and strode purposefully off to repair and refuel his weapons and armour. With his own squad turning against Y't, Theolri thought even a mutiny in the near future was possible and he wanted to make sure he was on the right side...


----------



## thomas2

*Y't'saum*

The Eldar left before Y't' could speak. _I'm no fool, but perhaps I have become merciful after my Tau'cyr I have fought. Maybe my fire is exhausted, tired of death. But no, that isn't true.._ New fire began to burn in Y't'. He needed vengeance, and to reunite his team.

"We are leaving the moment I've finished re-stocking up my suits supplies. We will be heading North, avoiding the road as it is a site of regular troop movements. As Veldt talked of a minefield enable any sensors that allow you to detect mines, electromagnetic or metal-detecting should work, or if you don't have any walk behind someone who has. When we have detected them Veldt will be consulted, as clearing or searching for ways through would be too slow or loud. On the subject on the traitorous La'Veldt we will need someone to take him along. If he wakes make sure to tell him I will slowly electrically fry him then behead him personally if he betrays us again. I would have killed him now, but I know he tells the truth about the defences. Y't' over and out."

(Oh, and jsut so everyone know's I've compiled all of 'Liberation' so far in a single word document, which makes it easily readable as a full document. I'll attach it, if it isn't too big at 22,636 words currently, when the RP ends, either through completion or simply dying . I'm planning on later doing this for other RP's I'm in as well.)


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot

WOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! word document!


----------



## solitaire

*Theolri*

Theolri walked to Belas'Ter and smiled pleasantly at him.
"Belas'Ter hi. I would like to talk" The eldar quickly glanced around to see if anyone was eavesdropping then continued, "I've heard some of the other members of the team mention that they might rebel against Y't'saum because of letting Veldt live." He lied, "I was just thinking about if he were to fall who would take his place as leader?" He looked expectantly at the Tau, "I just want you to know that if you need any help I would be happy to lend my assistance."

Next Theolri found Vindas and after smiling and looking for spies said.
"You know Vindas, I have heard some of the other team members say that they might attempt to overthrow Y't'saum for letting Veldt live. Now I was thinking who had the skills, the know how and the leadership qualities to take command if this happened." He looked expectantly at Vindas, "I just want you to know that if you need any backup I'll be happy to lend a hand."

Finally Theolri found Y't'saum and smiled apologetically at him.
"Y't'saum" He began, "I would like to apologise about my earlier actions by telling you that I have heard some of our team mates, though I couldn't say who, plotting a mutiny. If this turns out to be true I would like to make it clear that I will gladly fight by your side to help retain order."

As Theolri walked away he smiled to himself and thought about how much he enjoyed manipulating the lesser races...


----------



## Galebread

*Kunas*

As Kunas returned to the group after making sure every enemy has been killed, he was close enough just to hear that gue'la Veldt will not be punished for his treason. While he was displeased at such decision, he did not question Y't'saum's authority and action. When the Shas'vre sent out his directions, he nodded silently and began to move for resupply himself.

Then, out of the corner of his eyes, he saw the arrogant Eldar speaking to Belas'Ter. He didn't take it seriously, treating it as idle banter, until the Eldar walked right passed him as if he didn't exist and made his way to Vindas. Curiosity peeked, he kept his looks straight ahead and continued to move towards the Orca for their ammo supply. When the Eldar once again walked passed him and spoke to Y't'saum, a suspicion formed in his mind.

'What is this blasted Eldar trying to do now?' He asked the question in his mind, eyes narrowing, concealed by his helmet. 'I don't trust that bastard, the Shas'vres must be warned.'

Then, with an unseen movement with his hands, disguised as checking the barrel of his carbine, he activated the internal communication system of his armour, so only his teammates will hear him. "The Eldar is planning something, caution is suggested in dealing with that scheming person." He whispered into the helmet's mic, careful not to raise his voice so that Theolri couldn't hear him. "I don't trust that man." He added as an after-thought, then deactivated the system as he bent down to take some photon grenade shells.


----------



## thomas2

*Y't'saum*

Y't'saum listened to the Eldar intently, keeping silent and still. He enabled the suits recording equipment and all sensors. His visiting of the Shas'vre's was strange, and to have suddenly become loyal after calling Y't' a fool minutes before suggested a dangerously unstable personality, or something was up.

Even before seeing the recording Y't' picked up on something. He had trained intensively to gain clues about his hated foes next actions by tiny reactions, a twitch of combat drugs, a specific depraved smile thinking they'd won, a tiny glance to the direction of dodging. While it was different with the normal Eldar there were still similarities, and all was not as it wanted to be seen as.

Y't'saum was unsurprised by Kunas's message, and opened up a private channel to him.

"I've had some suspicions, and you've confirmed that I'm not just being paranoid." he said, before talking to all the main squad, of course not including the Eldar.

"Kunas is right. Be careful about anything the Eldar says."

With this Y't' was worried. Perhaps the Eldar was right about mutiny, perhaps what the Eldar was plotting would hurt the mission badly. Whatever it was standing around wasn't helpful.

"We're all moving out. Stealth suits first to scout closely followed by Krude, remember the instructions at the briefing.Then the rest, and I don't want anyone forgetting about the mine instructions."


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

*Vindas*

Vindas heard the orders and moved off in the direction the group was heading. Keeping point, his eyes scanned the area ahead.


----------



## bloodthrister

*Vargah'l*

Vargah'l picked up Veldt's unconsious body and threw it over his shoulder. He couldn't fly now anyway, because he'd draw too much attention if he flew. Then he heard Y't's warning. ''_I could keep an eye on him if you'd like. Just give an order and I'll shoot him in the back, Y't._'' Vargah'l said on a private channel with Y't. Vargah'l started walking behind the rest of the squad, right behind Theolri...


----------



## thomas2

*Y't'saum*

As they began to quietly march out Y't'saum opened up communications again.

"Keep alert. We've been close to ambushed by Imperial forces twice, and we're the ones on the stealth mission. I don't want a reoccurance."

_There are 6 lone Imperial scouts around, three for the main group and one each for the scouts. Introduce and deal with them however you like._


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander

*Vindas*
After taking point, Vindas spotted an Imperial scout lounging about ahead, oblivious to the fight that had taken place before. He held up a fist, signalling the rest of the stealthsuits to stop. Quietly raising his rifle he took aim through his enhanced scope and centered it on the scouts head. He heard his bolt *click* as a round was chambered. He tapped the trigger. The high speed projectile left the barrel as it started its journey towards the target. Passing through a leaf it forged its way in the world. The scouts head exploded as the round passed through it with enough force to rupture light tank armour. A dull *thud* as the body slumped to the ground. _One shot, one kill_ muttered Vindas.


----------



## Galebread

*Kunas*

Following the group and positioned behind the allies with sensors for mines, Kunas chambered a photon grenade into the launch tube and waited.

When the sniper round of Vindas blown apart a gue'la scout's skull, he immediately fired the photon grenade towards the patrols behind the enemy scouts. The photon grenade exploded in its trademarked light spectrum, blinding the humans as they screamed and held their hands at their eyes, pained and surprised by the sudden explosion of light.

Quickly bringing his carbine to bear, Kunas unloaded plasma rounds into one of the gue'la, searing through its pathetic flak armour and incinerating the gue'la in a pyre of bright cyan-coloured flame. Silently adding the gue'la into his death counts, he turned his sight towards the other human guardsmen, who had stumbled away from the initial site in their blindness.


----------



## solitaire

*Theolri*

Theolri saw one of the Snipers get a grip on his surroundings far quicker than the others and lifted up his rifle to fire. He was about to blast him with his Fire Pike he got a better idea. Obviously he was going to shoot at Vargah'l as he was carrying Veldt and so as the shot was fired Theolri launched himself backwards and knocked the Vespid out of the way of the bullet. 
"Look Out" He yelled. Quickly he got to his feet and incinerated the Human. Theolri smiled at Vargah'l.
"Just happy to help and gain your trust..."


----------



## bloodthrister

*Vargah'l*

''_Thanks, Theolri. I owe you one!_'' *Close one, you've got to keep your eyes open Vargah'l. You're rather weak now, with that lump of traitorous meat on your back* he thought


----------



## thomas2

*Y't'saum*

Y't' was happy to see this time they did it right, with them as the attackers. The speed the first to threaten the group were killed, Y't' was pleased to see the inexperienced Shas'la claim one, meant Y't' had little to do, with the only left stunned by the photon grenade in easy range.

Nevertheless this scout still needed dealing with and with no-one else in a good position Y't' was going to be the one to deal with him. A quick burst of the jet-pack got him immediately in front of the gue'la, and being stunned didn't put up and resistance whatsoever to Y't' smashing him across the face with his full strength. He fell down limply, but Y't' had done this before and cleanly wiped his armour clear as soon as he'd checked for further foes.


----------



## solitaire

*Theolri*

Theolri let out a burst from his Firepike and saw two more humans run for cover and began trading shots with them.
"Any backup would be really appreciated." he yelled at the Tau, "I don't know how long I can keep them at bay. . ."


----------



## bloodthrister

*Vargah'l*

Vargah'l heard him and dropped Veldt's body. ''_Time to return the favor already, I guess_'' Firmly grapping his still loaded weapon, Vargah'l flew to the sky. When he was about 50 metres above the humans he aimed...
And pulled the trigger... There was hardly anything left of the human.

The weapon needed some time to recharge now, (and to prevent the thing from getting unstable) so he flew straight down, just to pick that human up, and fly up and up and up to throw him down again. 300 metres should be fine.

And so he did...


----------



## Initiate

(OOC: I wont be here for a long time, I cant say how long, so can someone play for me? Srry for the absence.)


----------



## solitaire

*Theolri*

Theolri watched as the last of the humans were shot down by his teammates.
"How long till we reach the Human base I have my own squad to rescue here?" He said over the channel to Y't.

When no one was looking Theolri looked towards a hill in the distance. Just for a second the stealthy figure of a Striking Scorpion was standing there before sliding into the undergrowth. Theolri smiled, he would use the Tau to rescue his friends and slaughter the Humans and then the Eldar would do the same to them. . .


----------



## thomas2

*Y't'saum*

"How long it takes to get there is reliant on many different things, but I expect at least a few days."

Y't'saum then received a message from headquarters.

"It appears we weren't the first to go behind lines in this area. Another group tried to go here, and destroy the road system. All communication with them was lost recently. While our mission is different enough to ensure the guard won't be especially alert we have been asked to look for survivors."

As they began to march forwards once more Y't' thought about what enemies they would meet, and what allies they might gain through rescue.

_From this point on you can create any situations with Imperials or hostile lifeforms you want, as long as they aren't too over the top. This is because I kind of don't have anything to do for this part of the roleplay._


----------



## Dirge Eterna

(OOC: I'll be for another week, counting today and tomorrow)

*Jer'i*

Jer'i slid the combat knife from the Imperial's throat. His railgun hissed quietly as steam rose from the barrel.

Six Imperial Guardsmen lay around the wounded Tau, all of them dead (or soon to be). Jer'i took a deep breath and clutched his chest. Two of the Guard were little more then scraps of meat and cloth, decorating the space behind a Heavy Bolter. Jer'i stalked through the adamantium doorway, noting the railgun shells had passed straight through the tough surface. He had found the small emplacement about six klicks from the landing zone. A small bunker was at the end of a trench, and a pintel heavy bolter sat squarely in the firing slit. Jer'i picked a bloodstained bolt pistol from a Guardsman in a more ornamented uniform. 

The pathfinder whipped around as a crackle filled the bunker.

"...is that you? Hello? Forward post two, please respond!"

Jer'i looked in panic at his HUD icons. He selected the audio files stored away for exactly this purpose.

His helmet's vox crackled into life.

"This is Command post two, reporting in, sorry about that. Accidental weapons discharge, already settled."

The Imperial on the other end sighed.

"Alright, two. Try and keep a lower profile. We're up to our necks in Xenos."

Jer'u breathed a sigh of relief and began to pick through the wreckage for a bedroll.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot

Jer'i Heard another Message through his Vox "Tau? I recognise your voice.... Come quickly to level 3, This message is on a sub-level Vox channel, the Gue'la can't hear it." as He Listened, Jer'i realised that the signal for the vox caster being used was uncategorised. it wasn't in records. ((OOC: Sorry dirge, but i need to work myself in, and you are the best way, i'll edit if you want)


----------



## solitaire

((OOC: Err Grot, it might be better to post a character in the sign up thread rather than just working your way in))

*Theolri*

When He was sure noone was looking, Theolri slipped into the undergrowth for a few seconds. A Striking Scorpion Exarch slid out of the shadows.
"Hello Theolri, long time no see." He said.
"Tirehn, what a pleasant surprise." Was his response, "Is there any more of you?"
"Just my squad and a squad of Pathfinders. When do you want the Tau to be culled?" Tirehn said.
"Not just now, they are going to help rescue my other teammates and attack the Humans. Then they will die. . ."


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot

((OOC: I have sorted with thomas2, and anyway, he's kind of a bit of a Secret ))


----------



## Dirge Eterna

(OOC: It's K by me, but Jer'i's going to be lurking around the bunker for the next few days, because I have to leave IRL)
*Jer'i*

The pathfinder blinked slowly at the vox-transmitter. He checked the clip on the bolt pistol. Ten rounds. 

Jer'i detatched from the bunker's firing slit and walked down the rockcrete steps. A door marked 3 caught his eye.

He cocked the pistol, wary of any further dangers.

With a single motion, Jer'i threw the door open, and stepped into the room.


----------



## thomas2

(OOC what exactly happened in your post? I want to continue this, but I'm not sure what's going on and what I need to do.)


----------



## Dirge Eterna

((OOC: I'm back, for the moment. TRPG, perhaps it would be best to start from the top, and simply drop into the group, rather then everyone meet you randomly in the wilderness behind the lines. If this is agreed upon I'll nuke all the posts after your first, in order to facilitate a linear storyline.))


----------



## chrisman 007

(OOC: I'm back!)

*Veldt*

Veldt woke up with a groan. Something had hit him hard and it hurt. Guess it served him right for being a bit of a traitor. He opened his eyes and tried to get up. No use. His hands were bound together. Still, at least he could move his neck (which stung a little, they must of given him a shock or something). The terrain was clear, with a small bunker nearby. There was a slight beep beep beep...
"No-one move," said Veldt, suddenly realizing where they were. No-one seemed to take much notice. "We're in a minefield! No-one move!"


----------



## solitaire

*Theolri*

Theolri let out a loud sigh when he heard the Human wake up but stopped suddenly when he realised where they were.
"Mines." He spat, "The Imperials must be getting very worried if they are now putting Minefields in places like this. This area was clear six months ago. You, Human, you must know of a way to deactivate them as while some of us have Jet-Packs or wings and myself may have just enough reflexes to get out not all of us can, so what do you suggest?" Theolri disliked asking the Human for help though he knew it was necessary. He was just hoping that they had a more reliable way of keeping him in check though as they were beginning to get dangerously near the Human base. . .


----------



## chrisman 007

*Veldt*

"I'll try, but it's easier said than done," said Veldt in response to the Eldar's question "Does any one have a sweeper set, or a scanner of sorts? Something that could reveal the mines, it'll be easier than deactivating them."


----------



## bloodthrister

*Vargah'l*

''_Now that you're awake and as sharp tongued as ever. Go walk by yourself!_'' Vargah'l threw Veldt of his back. ''_If you don't mind I'll just fly over them. I don't like to walk over minefields or other dangerous thingss..._'' Then he thought of something...

''_Gue'la... If we need to use our scanners to detect those mines... What do we need you for?! To betray us again?_''


----------



## chrisman 007

"I can detect them without scanners, it's just a lot more risky and there's more of a chance of being blown to kingdom come. This wouldn't affect you, what with your wings and everything."

Veldt looked for the tell tale signs of the mines. Maybe a stick, a trip wire, or maybe a half unearthed one. He eventually found one. He couldn't really do anything about it, though, what with his hands bound.

"I've got one, but I can't do anything with it. My hands are bound. I swear to the god emperor himself I won't do anything, honest, I won't run."


----------



## Initiate

*Belas'Ter*

Once upon a time, Belas'Ter had had no feelings towards the gue'la, not anymore.

"I do not think your promises apply to us, as we do not worship your god," Belas'Ter growled, "I will be much more content to have my weapon trained on your head, so if you do run, I will be ready."

(OOC: I'm back!)


----------



## thomas2

*Y't'saum*

Y't' had avoided Veldt after he immediately woke, angry and embarrassed about the betrayal and his own inaction.

"Fine, we shall remove the Gue'la's handcuffs. Be warned I will not show mercy again. On the scanner topic my suits senses have been picking up the faint electromagnetic leakage from the mines for a while now, though I have seen no way around. I believe the communication device we issued you has a screen. I will send an image through."

With this Y't' used his jet pack to launch himself into the air momentarily, his scanners noting Veldt's position and the signs of mines from an aerial view.

Remaining floating slightly over the dangerous ground Y't' turned to Veldt.

"Is this satisfactory?"


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot

((OOC: Can you work me in Thom? Cause my last effort didn't seem to work XP))


----------



## chrisman 007

Veldt flexed his now unbound hands, and looked at the auspex picture. "Yes, thank you." He immediately deactivated the mine he had unearthed, and put it to one side. Another mine was a few meters away. He did the same. He repeated the task. He was feeling quite confident. Only basic training in this, and he'd practically done the work of a bomb disposal expert! Everything was going brilliantly. In other words, something was bound to go wrong.


----------



## solitaire

*Theolri*

Theolri watched the Human working on the mines and they made slow progress towards the Imperial base. . . Eventually they passed the majority of the mines so there were few enough to avoid, though one had to be careful. He could now see the ugly architecture of the Human bases up ahead and he felt a pang of fear and doubt cloud his heart. . .


----------



## Initiate

*Belas'Ter*

Eyeing Veldt carefully, Belas'Ter activated his jump pack and gently leaped to the other side of the minefield, where he was content to wait for the others.


----------



## chrisman 007

OOC: On holiday again, can't post


----------



## thomas2

*Y't'saum*

"HQ tells us we may receive reinforcements, though how they'll reach us I don't know. Nevertheless be careful not to shoot anything that could be Tau."

Having transmitted that Y't'saum floated back to Veldt.

"How are you doing on the mine-clearing Gue'la?"


----------



## Mordeth

Wondering how he should approach his new team without being shot, Bel'Garath stood carefully at the forest edge, looking out to the plain. they were moving rather strange, and very slowly, so he guessed there was alot of mines lying around. the Imperium really was unsophisticated. 
He decided to move along the forest edge until he came in range for communicating with the commander.


----------



## shas'o7

*Nat'Ko*

Nat'ko walked through the thick woodland, trying to hide his growing sense of urgency. He had wandered through this area fruitlessly for weeks, and still no sign of any Tau. Surely they would have sent another team!

Breathing heavily, he sat down on a rock, and surveyed the area yet another time. No changes............. Hang On! There was a trail where someone had walked through the area, fairly recently! Running through the terrain, his fatigue forgotten, he followed the trail. Pausing to quickly pull out his custom Pulse rifle, he stepped out to the forest edge. Standing there, looking perplexed, was a fire warrior, with a Drone overhead. 

"Hey, Over Here!"


----------



## Mordeth

Hearing the shout, Bel'Garath quckly dived to the ground, rolled round and shot in the direction of the sound...only he didn't get that far. While diving to the ground he had missed the stone lying peacefully right in front of him, and so he hit it square with his head. His last tought before passing out was taking a mental note to always look were you dive.


----------



## bloodthrister

*Vargah'l*

''_Cant that stupid gue'la hurry up a little? I hate just standing still. It's against vespid nature..._'' Vargah'l complained. The human just took way too long with those mines. ''_We could carry those who cant fly over the minefield_'' He said.


----------



## chrisman 007

"I think I've cleared a decent enough path," said Veldt on hearing the Vespid's shouts of the speed of his clearing, "But if you think you can do a better job, your free to have a go yourself." It suddenly occurred to him that the Vespid might take it the wrong way and try to rip him apart. "Err, no offense."


----------



## solitaire

*Theolri*

Theolri watched the Human and the Vespid amusingly. He was surprised when a machine attached to his belt started to quietly vibrate.
"I'll be back in a second I need to take a piss!" He said and walked off behind a bush. Once round there he whispered into it. "What do you want Tirehn? Do you want me to be found out?"
"Calm down." Was the Striking Scorpions response, "We've spotted a couple of Tau moving near by, what do you suggest we should do?
"Kill them. With sniper fire that is. The more members of this team the more chance of my manipulative techniques to be found out! Once the Pathfinders get into position start letting off shots while remaining hidden. If they get near the group cease fire immediately or there will be even more chance of my discovery."

Theolri walked back to the group, a slight smile on his face. Everything was going to plan. . .


----------



## shas'o7

(OOC- You slimy bastard, I only just joined and you're thrying to have me killed!:shok: :biggrin: )

*Nat'Ko*

Shaking his head in disbelief, Nat'Ko walked over to the unconcious Fire Warrior. He hoped the rest of the team wasn't this clumsy. Sitting down next to him, he checked for a pulse in the wrist. Everything was fine, he had just been knocked out. Dragging him to the Forest Line, he sat down, and immediatly saw a laser bolt fly over him, slamming into a tree! 

Cursing, he dived behind a bush, dragging his injured comrade behind him. Popping up, he began to return fire at the shapes moving of into the distance. He hit one of them, and he fell, rolling downhill towards his current position. As the dead corpse pulled to a stop, Nat'Ko gasped in surprise. Eldar!

Pulling out his communicator, he began to sent broadcast messages to anyone who could pick up.

" There are hostile Eldar Forces in the area, I am a Tau, I have an unconcious Tau with me. We're heavily outnumbered, and won't last much longer. We're at the Tree line. Please, by the Tau'Va, someone come and help!


----------



## Initiate

*Belas'Ter*

_" There are hostile Eldar Forces in the area, I am a Tau, I have an unconcious Tau with me. We're heavily outnumbered, and won't last much longer. We're at the Tree line. Please, by the Tau'Va, someone come and help!"_

Belas'Ter snarled, whirling around to face Theolri. "Eldar," He spat, striding over and sticking his fusion blaster in the eldar's chest, he growled through gritted teeth, "Explain."


----------



## Mordeth

(mumbles in sleep) "teddy...me want teddy..." 
banG! sitting up suddenly, Bel'Garath wondered what made so high a sound, but upon seeing a laserbeam pass inches in front of his face, he did a quick evaluating of the scene, and seeing another Tau exchanging fire with...what appeared to be eldars, he quickly armed his custom rifle (OOC: bit stronger than normal ones, different ammo-type, purple pulse-energies) IC: Firing at anything that moved in front of him, he failed to hit any (damn the eldars were agile) but managed in cooperation with the unknown Tau to press them into cover. "That should keep them at bay for awhile" he said, while reaching for his communicator. He put it on long-range, saying to all that was in the area, "Hostile Eldars attacking, this is Tau Fire Warrior Bel'Garath speaking, need help at once! Eldars seem to be Striking Scorpions. I'm sending our coordinates. please HURRY!" 
Now concentrating on aiming to kill, he hopes the Greater Good is merciful today.


----------



## solitaire

*Theolri*

Theolri laughed nervously with the Fusion Blaster pointed at him.
"Striking Scorpions? Haha yeah right. Why would they be using sniper fire. Perhaps it's Dark Eldar maybe we should try to track them down?" He spoke quickly and desperately. He looked at Y't for support, knowing how much he despised the Dark Eldar, while at the same time he typed into his transmitter behind his back to pull back and to take the body with them. Quickly he sent the message and deleted the history before carefully stepping out of the way of the Fusion Blaster. . .


----------



## Mordeth

He looked on in what could only be resignation as the Eldar retreated. 
_'Just like the Eldars to strike and flee... much like our own tactic sometimes, only we don't charge headlong in...'_ he tought to himself. content to wait for the rest of the team, Shas'ui Gareth sat down, but didn't lay down his weapon, as the Eldar were a expert guirilla army adept at decievement.


----------



## thomas2

*Y't'saum*

"Yes, perhaps you are right. Dark Eldar can appear on any battle field, and are often mistaken for Eldar. They might even try to do so, and don't they have a unit similar to Striking Scorpions... Nevertheless Belas keep a good eye on the Eldar, someone else look after Veldt. Anyone who want from those left can join... Wait, no-one said anything about sniper fire. Care to explain yourself Eldar?"

With this Y't'saum joined Belas'Ter in aiming his weapon at the betrayer.


----------



## Mordeth

Getting impatient now, Bel'Garath dragged himself to his feet, saying to his newfound companion, "shall we go and see whats keeping them? ooor better yet, I'll send my drone over," as he said this, he cloaked his drone, turned on the michrophone on it and sent it away.


----------



## shas'o7

*Nat'Ko*

'Yes, Good Idea." Let's stay in cover though, in case they come back. I wonder why Eldar wanted to attack us?"


----------



## solitaire

*Theolri*

Theolri was silent for an instant before replying to Y't'saum's question.
"It... It must be sniper fire, only snipers are so stealthy apart from Striking Scorpions and if it had been them those Tau would already be dead... Maybe it's about time we found those other Tau..?" Theolri's voice trailed off before smiling charmingly at Y't'saum and patting Belas'Ter on the shoulder.

Things were _not_ going to plan. . .


----------



## Mordeth

(OOC: you can't see my drone... its cloaked...you know, sniper drone? stealth field ftw  )
"seems there is an eldar in our 'team'... those were striking scorpions im sure of it" Garath said to the other fire warrior. "by the way we have not been presented. my name is Bel'Garath"


----------



## solitaire

((OOC: Oh sorry about the Drone I'll edit my post. By the way it wasn't Striking Scorpions. I spoke with an Exarch over the Transmitter but we decided to send Pathfinders at you. . .))


----------



## Mordeth

(OOC: okay, i guess we're even then, hehe. I'll edit my post(s) too


----------



## bloodthrister

*Vargah'l*

'The moron gue'la... Trying to offend me... I'll rip him apart the next time he says such a stupid thing.' Vargah'l thought. Before he even realised there were guns aimed at the Eldar. 'Not my problem.' He thought. Vargah'l closely watched the human. He still didn't trust him and he probably never would. ''_When those reinforcements arrive, can we finally leave then? I'm getting impatient..._'' he said...


----------



## shas'o7

*Nat'Ko*

When will we know if you're Drones spotted anything? By the Way, I'm Nat'Ko.

Nat'Ko lay behind a bush, keeping his eyes on the horizon, in case anything else showed up. 

You mentioned an Eldar on the team, what team is this? Do you know where they are?


----------



## Mordeth

OOC: talk using the " mark please, easier to see then.

IC: "Well... the team is standing in the field over there, you should spot them easy. My drone is just recording what they say. As for your other question, we are the team that has been sent to take this planet by stealth. erhm... I'm the newest member, so I have no idea why there is an eldar there..." voice trailing off as the drone transmittet the rest of his teams conversation.


----------



## shas'o7

*Nat'Ko*

"Shall we head over there then? I'm itching to see why this Eldar is here."

Nat'Ko sttod up, re-loading his Pulse Rifle, and checking around him.

"Area seems clear"


----------



## Mordeth

"Right, if you say so," Gareth said with a worried look around him, and opening up a communication-link to the drone, he dis-cloaked it and put o the speaker. "Hello my name is Bel'Garath Shas'ui. I'm the 'reinforcement' that was sent. i have a stray fire warrior with me, we'll be coming from the forest edge now." Having said this, he briskly walked towards the middle of the field, and was some 20 meters away from the forest edge when he heard a terrifying sound...'beep...beep...beep, beep,beep,beep, BIIIIIIIIII-BOOM!!!
In a flash of yellow light, he got blown away some 5 meters. luckily the customised armor had taken most of the force, but as he raised his eyes he looked right into another mine. carefully lifting himself up, he looked around himself. he was surrounded by alot of mines! 
"damn...careless of me" he said before banging his head in the ground. he could only hope his team knew a way to deactivat the mines, or he was dead for sure.


----------



## shas'o7

*Nat'Ko*

Shaking his head in disbelief,Nat'Ko looked at the unconcious Tau. Didn't he know to at least do some kind of terrain check? Sitting down at the treeline, he called into his communicator.

"This is Nat'Ko, Bel'Garath is in a minefield, we need a mine deactivation squad over here please".


----------



## Mordeth

OOC: NOO you can't do that :shok: I got like 7 mines in a circle around me :biggrin: If you walk over to me, you will get blown away tho hehehe


----------



## shas'o7

(OOC Sorry, didn't properly understand. Post edited to make more sense.)


----------



## chrisman 007

Veldt ears pricked up at hearing a distress message. "I'll go and deactivate those mines around our reinforcements. I'll be back." He got up, making sure to stay within the path he had cleared earlier. He could just see a slightly battered Fire Warrior in slightly bulkier armour than normal. He started to make his way to the seemingly lone trooper, checking underfoot that he didn't stand on any disturbed earth. It suddenly occurred to him that the Warrior could easily mistake him for Imperial forces and shoot him dead. He kept a white handkerchief just in case the Fire Warrior opened fire.


----------



## shas'o7

*Nat'Ko*

Seeing the Guardsman approaching, Nat'Ko pulled out his pulse rifle and ducked into cover. Firing a warning shot, he yelled out.

"Freeze, gue'la!"


----------



## thomas2

*Y't'saum*

Knowing that Veldt may not be taken well Y't' opened communications to the other Tau.

"This is Shas'vre Au'taal Y't'saum, the leader of this expedition. The gue'la, known as Veldt, is with us, but I suggest you be careful. He isn't too trustworthy, but he will do a good job on the mines."


----------



## shas'o7

*Nat'Ko*

Hearing the message from Y't'saum, Nat'Ko aimed his pulse rifle, and yelled out an order.

"Now I want you to place both hands on top of your head, and answer the question. Are you gue'la Veldt?"


----------



## Mordeth

Hearing the exchange, Gareth decided to meddle a bit. "Of course he is, he isn't dead yet!" he shouted back to the fire warrior. "Now get over here and save me, please!" he shouted to the guardsman. 
He was itching in his back, but dared not move to scratch himself... it was maddening!


----------



## shas'o7

*Nat'Ko*

"Very Well Veldt. Get to work. But make one false move, and you get a round through your skull."


----------



## bloodthrister

*Vargah'l*

This made Vargah'l laugh. Veldt was nearly shot. It was just too damn funny. Did he really expect he could run towards those Fire Warriors, while they're fighting HIS race? That Veldt must be stupid as all hell.

''_I say we're better off without him..._'' Vargah'l said. Trying to convince that traitors will always be traitors.


----------



## chrisman 007

"Alrighty, lets get a move on," said Veldt digging up a mine, "Surprised that the Tau were sending reinforcements, I thought this was meant to be a suicide mission."


----------



## shas'o7

*Nat'Ko*

Lost in thought, Nat'Ko stood by the treeline, watching the guardsman get to work. He HATED gue'la. They were violent, brutal, and hideous. Why did he have to work with one? 

Hearing the question, he answered in a condescending manner.

"It can't be one thing or another unless we get there, can it?"


----------



## chrisman 007

"Hmm, fair point," said Veldt in reply, clearing another mine, "But still, I would've of thought the Tau could of destoryed the base from orbit, rather than just sending their 'best troops' into a mindfield."


----------



## shas'o7

*Nat'Ko*

"Yes, but orbital bombardment is disorganized, hasty, and inaccurate. Also, several types of facilities can withstand the attack. As for the mines, that's what you're here for, isn't it?"


----------



## Mordeth

Bel'Garath

Feeling depressed, Garath watched as the human took care of the mines, thinking that Nat'Ko was very talkative as he weren't supposed to be here even. Himself was the only supposed reinforcement to be here... and now he were repeating himself...


----------



## shas'o7

*Nat'Ko*

Nat'Ko, feeling irritated, barked out at the gue'la.

"Are you finished with those mines yet?"


----------



## chrisman 007

"Yeah, should be safe, be more careful next time," replied Veldt. "Always wondered why Tau always seem to hate humans."


----------



## solitaire

*Theolri*

"It's about time you finished." Theolri grumbled. "I was beginning to think we'd be here all day deactivating mines." The Eldar got up from where he was sitting and stretched before continuing what he was saying. "Anyone got an idea how long it is to the Human base, I'm beginning to worry for the safety of my team mates. . ."


----------



## shas'o7

*Nat'Ko*

Hearing the question, Nat'Ko turned to the speaker. 

"If you're taking the fastest way, it should be about......... HANG ON!"

Leveling his pulse rifle at his chest, he yelled at the Shas'vre in the battlesuit.


"Why is there an Eldar on the team? He's worried about his _teammates_? We were just ambushed by a group of Eldar! I'll bet his teammates will be very safe and sound, right up to when they kill us!"\


----------



## thomas2

*Y't'saum*

"Perhaps you are right. Any reason why we shouldn't kill you Eldar? You still haven't explained how you knew there were snipers, and even then why should we trust you?"

Y't'saum was fairly anxious to get this over with quickly to continue the mission, but he wouldn't let just let the Eldar betray them.


----------



## chrisman 007

"Seems we're on the same boat now," whispered Veldt to Theolri. "If they can't find a reason to keep you God Emperor help you."


----------



## Initiate

*Belas'Ter*

"It is alright shas'la. My fusion blaster is trained on his head. The slightest hint of betrayal will end in a gory hole through the eldar's head." Belas'Ter snarled, his weapon forever trained on Theolri's back.


----------



## solitaire

*Theolri*

Theolri looked sadly at the ground before looking up and talking to the others.
"I admit that this looks suspicious on my part but you have to believe me that I had nothing to do with it. I only want what's best for my teammates who, as most of you know, were brutally kidnapped by Ogryns and I want to reach them as quickly as possible as I can't imagine them in the hands of some Commissar or Inquisitor! I offered my services to assist you as that means there is more chance in both our missions being completed." He looked at them all with a guilty and apologetic expression before continuing. "I didn't mean for my interests to get in your way and I completely understand your distrust of me." Theolri kept the same expression on his face as he moved to continue there trip but as he passed Veldt he whispered something so quietly no one else heard it, his face stayed the same but his voice was full of distaste. "I will _never_ be in the same boat as you Mon'Keigh scum!" And he strode off towards the Human base secretly confident in the lies he had just told. . .


----------



## chrisman 007

*Veldt*

"Meh," said Veldt in response to Theolri's out burst, and watched as the arrogant prick walked towards the human base, right through what Veldt thought was an area he hadn't yet cleared of mines. "Hey, your teammates are probably dead, if you don't mind me saying so, and I would even feel sorry for them if they feel into the hands of an inquisitor....those guys scare the crap outta me. Oh, and your walking into a mine field."


----------



## shas'o7

*Nat'Ko*

Lowering his rifle, Nat'Ko turned towards the Shas'vre. 

"Are you going to believe that? I will follow whatever orders you wish to give. But make this clear, just say the word, and I'll put a round through his skull."


----------



## Initiate

*Belas'Ter*

"I don't trust him at all. Pretty speech, but words don't buy trust." Belas'Ter spat.

_"Your walking into a minefield."_ He heard Veldt say.

"Great job gue'la. You just saved him from a fortunate death."


----------



## chrisman 007

*Veldt*

"So I did!" spat Veldt surprised "Why didn't I think of that." Veldt looked at the time. They'd spent at least 2 hours in this field, yet all the mines in their way, yet Veldt didn't really want to suggest anything. Everyone was very VERY annoyed, and one little trigger would start a small war.


----------



## Mordeth

Bel'Garath

"Erh... why do we waste time clearing mines? Would it not be faster to throw a rock at each one? I mean, its not like the sound will matter any more, after that bloody eldar attack..." he said, 'And my clumsiness' he added silently to himself.
Checking his Green and brown armour for bulks while saying it, winching at every move. He was lucky to be alive, but his body ached all over.

(OOC: Forgot to mention armour is green before. Green armour, brown clothes. camoflague hehe.)


----------



## bloodthrister

*Vargah'l*

''_I agree with him. It sucks to take this long, just to remove some explosives. I hate just sitting and hanging here, while we could just shoot the things or throw something at them. This takes too long. I'd be old and all wrinkly by the time that Gue'la is finished with removing the mines._'' Vargah'l said.

OOC:

I think it's taking too long at this minefield. Can we please get some action?


----------



## chrisman 007

"I finished the mines a long time ago," said Veldt in reply, "I'm pretty sure I said so."


----------



## Initiate

*Belas'Ter*

"I'll scout ahead. Vindas, you come too, forty meter spread." Belas'Ter said as he activated his jump packs and landed lightly just past the minefield, waiting for his partner.


----------



## bloodthrister

*Vargah'l*

''_Fine, I haven't heard you saying that.[/í]'' Vargah'l said.
And he flew over the minefield._


----------



## Mordeth

With a sigh he fastens his pusle rifle to his back and walks to were Belas'tar is waiting.
"Really, i tought this was gonna be a fastmoving 'move or die' mission. At this rate I can take a cup of tea before each bullet hits."
Laughing at his own joke, and winching as he tries to straigthen out one of the bigger bulks in his armour.


----------



## solitaire

*Theolri/Others*

As Theolri attempted to cover up his nervous fidgeting, Tirehn and his Striking Scorpions met with the Eldar Pathfinders.
"I do not like this plan." Said the lead Ranger,a women called Elroni who kept her face hidden behind cloak and mask.
"Do not fret." Answered Tirehn, "I have known Theolri for many years and would trust him with my life."
"That is all well and good but the fact of the matter is we could probably infiltrate that base on our own, especially with the other Eldar forces you sent for, so why are we letting the Tau do it for us?" Elroni was as impatient and reckless as any Outsider yet she was unusually skilled and always knew what she wanted.
"Do you know how many Eldar squads answered my distress signal on this planet? One. That's right one squad of Warp Spiders, they will be here by tomorrow and I believe Theolri is letting the Tau soften up the Human base ready for our attack. We only need to reach the captured Webway gate remember, why bother losing precious Eldar lives when we can let the Tau do that for us?"
Elroni was shocked by Tirehn's response and could not argue it any more nor say anything apart from, "Look the Tau are moving. . ."


----------



## thomas2

*Y't'saum*

"We have cleared all the mines we need to, but we must move towards our next objective. In order to avoid the vast majority of mines we could get in through a different route. However this route is not unprotected, two Imperial observation bunkers guard the first section."

"The first is situated in a fairly clear and flat field, with a nearby wood, within range of sniper weapons and the bunkers mounted weapons, but out of basic weapon range. Intelligence suggests 5 to 15 guardsman holding it, with one heavy and two light weapon mounts, heavy stubbers and an autocannon or heavy bolter are what knowledge of similar instillations suggests. This is a mission for the snipers and stealth suited members. With the recent combat it seems likely the foe will be inexperienced."

"The rest of us a attacking a near identical bunker, the main difference being it's connection to a trench system, for supplies. Getting into these trenches would allow us to stay out of the firing arc of 2 of the weapons, and make us hard to spot until we're close."


"Breifing over, any questions?"


----------



## shas'o7

*Nat'Ko*

"Yes, two questions- one, I would like a proper explanation of what this team is for. Two, does anyone have some spare Pulse Rifle ammunition. I blew most of mine in that firefight."


----------



## chrisman 007

*Veldt*

Veldt suddenly had a brainwave. _There is bound to be a radio station in those bunkers. If I just say I need to take a whizz or something like that, I could easily call for reinforcements or just warn them about the coming squad._ Veldt secretly smiled to himself. Maybe this planet would survive after all.


----------



## bloodthrister

*Vargah'l*

''_So, if I get this right I'm inside the trenches right? But what if we DO get discovered before they are in our weapon's range? Are we supposed to run towards our goal? In case you hadn't noticed I'd rather fly than walk..._'' Vargah'l said.


----------



## Mordeth

"Why don't you stay clear until the fight has begun? I'm sure you can fly very fast, so you could join in with devasting force."
While saying this, Gareth checked his pulse carabines ammo. Happy that this new type made its own energy, so no need for ammo haha.


----------



## thomas2

*Y't'saum*

"This team has the mission of attacking a minor Imperial base, mostly evacuated to other Imperial wars or to the front-line here. Vargah'l I have a special task for you. Investigation of similar Imperial emplacements suggests they wouldn't be able to see you in the sky, and we'll need you to land on a destroy the communications and scanning equipment on the bunker near the trenches. You will attack very shortly before the rest, and this will be a hit-and-run, after which you will rejoin the group. I f we are discovered the trenches will provide excellent cover, and it'll be lasguns wielded by conscripts mainly."


----------



## chrisman 007

*Veldt*

"Sir, maybe it would be better if you could monitor the radio traffic of imperial forces, rather than just wastefully destroying it? You could then find out troop positions, tank formations, concentrations...It'd win the war for you! Hang on..."


----------



## shas'o7

*Nat'Ko*

"I agree with the gue'la. It makes no sense to get rid of such a valuable advantage without even attempting to use it"


----------



## Initiate

*Belas'Ter*

"I disagree, but only because it is la'Veldt who is suggesting it."


----------



## solitaire

*Theolri*

"It might work though access codes may be required and I'm not sure how many the Human possesses." Theolri spoke cautiously, not wanting to provoke the annoying wrath of Belas'ter yet he also spoke truthfully. "I think the best way to do it is to take a hostage while we are there and get them to give us any codes required. Either way it's probably time we got going. . ."


----------



## thomas2

*Y't'saum*

"I was going to suggest the gue'la's idea was ridiculous, as if we had faith it might work someone else could have done it without being even near the fighting, but the idea of a knowledgeable hostage is interesting..." said Y't', checking his suit's function at the same time.

"Vargah'l looks like you'll be supporting the stealth team instead, as ours will attempt to take a prisoner to use the communication equipment."


----------



## shas'o7

*Nat'Ko*
"So I should assume I am with the hostage-taking group?"


----------



## chrisman 007

*Veldt*

"Err...I know the codes," said Veldt quietly.


----------



## Mordeth

"I doubt it would be a good idea to take the Gue'la with us to the radio. Let him go to the other bunker. If that one also has means of communication, destroy it. we only need one bunker operational."
Checking his drone to see it was working, he said "My drone could go with the team i'm not with, so we can have info on the other groups action all the time."


----------



## solitaire

*Theolri*

"Then what are we waiting for lets get going. I suggest if one party gets out of there depth and can't communicate directly they send up some sort of flare, my Firepike for example, to let the others know they are in trouble." Theolri tapped his foot impatiently eager to get to the fighting. . .


----------



## shas'o7

*Nat'Ko*

I agree with the Eldar, vile scum that he is. The sooner we strike the better.


----------



## thomas2

*The force splits into two, all stealth suits and snipers with Vargah'l in one team, and the rest in the other. You reach you positions, they are as described already but there are more guardsmen than expected- at least 15. The trenches by the team lead by Y't' are solid dirt things, cut into green country and with various observation posts and firing areas at points. It is very infrequently patrolled, most soldiers posted at the bunker. The stealth team are able to advance through a wood, the bunker standing in basically the middle of a field with some furrowed earth showing the power supplies. Both bunkers have only thin slits on the front crescent to see out, and heavy weapons as described.*

*Y't'saum*

"Keep quiet, as there might be some sentries. Let's go take out this bunker. La'Veldt, don't think of betraying me again. I won't show mercy."

Y't' crouched down, a difficult task in his bulky armour. This mission certainly wasn't what he was most suited for, but it was still necessery.


----------



## Mordeth

OOC: Guess I'm with you Thomas2?

IC: "You heard him, human. Make one bad move and you'll be shot until you're just a mark on the ground."
Almost laughing at the comic picture of a small redgreen spot, Gareth crouched with his gun ready to fire.


----------



## solitaire

*Theolri*

Theolri smiled as he watched the Tau who had been holding a weapon close to his head move off yet he knew he would now have to be on his guard as they moved into enemy territory. He held his Fire Pike firmly yet casually in one hand, using it as a staff to walk with yet ready to turn into a weapon at the slightest provocation. . .


----------



## Initiate

*Belas'Ter*

Belas'Ter growled, being seperated from Theolri made him nervous. He wanted to have his sights on the eldar all the time and this was impossible now. Grumbling and dissapointed, Belas'Ter waved his arm in the air, summoning his men to him. 

"Alright. We are moving through the woods so no one will be seen. When we bunker, snipers cover the bunker's fire ports, Vargah'l fly high over us and warn us if they send for reinforcements or they try to flank us. We need to do this quickly and get it done with. Understood?"


----------



## shas'o7

*Nat'Ko*
Checking his pockets, he found a forgotten clip of ammunition. He inseted it into his gun, and checked his blade for blemishes. Satisfied, he turned to the looming Crisis suit.

"Ready to move out when you are Shas'vre"


----------



## Mordeth

"As Nat'ko so brilliantly put it, we are just waiting for your command, Shas'vre."

His eyes fixed on the bunker, he didn't miss the flash of movement right outside it.

"We have something moving outside the bunker. I'm unable to identify it for now."


----------



## thomas2

*Imperial Guardsman (Bunker 1- Team Y't' is with)*

"Hang, on did the sensors just pick something up? I think there was some communication, but it might be Imperial. With all the patrols missing I don't think I'll risk it. Contact the other bunker, and send out sentry team delta. That's you Private Johnson, Gant and Hash. Go out and find what it is."

The annoyed guardsman moved back into looking at the reading on the screens.

"Rest of you idiots get you lasguns ready! This could be big."

*Imperial Guardsman (Bunker 2- Stealth Team)*

"The other bunker picked something up, so get ready for something. With all these reports of sentries killed, those damned Eldar and the tau getting sneaking I'm not taking any chances."

*Y't'saum*

"Everyone ready? Lets get moving."


----------



## chrisman 007

OOC: I'm with Y't, right?


----------



## thomas2

OOC: Yes you are with Y't'saum. 'Yes' on it's own is too short to post.


----------



## Mordeth

A bit annoyed they hadn't come up with a real plan to take the target, Gareth decided to move as close as possible before shooting. Somehow he doubted they would survive a long run under heavy fire.
Running as silently as he could from cover to cover, he nevertheless wondered over the guardsmen's lack of sense to leave the area so full of cover.


----------



## solitaire

*Theolri*

Theolri watched the sentries milling about. He waited for them to move behind a trench wall before he lifted up his Firepike and blasting a beam of melta clean through it, taking 2 of the Humans with it. The Eldar charged forward, attaching his Firepike to his back and drawing his Dragons Breath Flamer ready for the ensuing carnage. . .


----------



## thomas2

OOC- Solitaire are you talking about killing the sentry team, or the bunker, which we haven't reached yet?


----------



## Mordeth

Wanting to drag a hand over his face to wipe away the resigned look he knew he had, Gareth took aim and started firing at the closest hostlie he could see, the sentry team.
"Are you a complete and utter fool, Eldar? Do you want us killed even before we reach the main base?"


----------



## solitaire

((OOC: I thought we had reached seen as we've spent about 2 pages talking about it but not really doing it. Sorry feel free to ignore my last post. . .))


----------



## Mordeth

OOC: Why? it adds a bit of spice to the stew, hehe.


----------



## thomas2

OOC- How about that was you firing on the sentry team, through a trench wall. This could be done with very little editing.


----------



## solitaire

((OOC:Okey dokey Smoky. I've edited my last post. sorry for all the hassle. . .))


----------



## shas'o7

*Nat'Ko*
Nat'Ko sprinted through the area, following Y't'saum. Seeing a guardsman, he ducked behind a boulder and began to give covering fire to his advancing teammates.


----------



## thomas2

*Y't'saum*

As the sentry team appeared Y't' immediately fired his burst cannon, but the Eldar had killed the two he aimed for, and the Fire Warriors quickly blew apart the third one in a storm of pulse fire.

"We cannot let them get suspicious of these soldiers disappearance, so we must react quickly."

Y't' moved quietly up the trench system, occasionally checking everyone was following. They came up the the bunker, a rockcrete structure built into the trenches with a large door, enough to fit a Crisis suit through, there, with two clear hinges on the left side.

"Eldar, your weapon is similar to a fusion blaster, right? When we are ready I will fire on the top hinge, you on the bottom, taking out the door. You two Fire warriors will fire into it the moment it begins, while I'll use my burst cannon, and the eldar his flame weapon. We should kill most of them before they can react, and any remainder won't be numerous enough to be a threat. Anyone have any questions or alternative ideas?"


----------



## solitaire

*Theolri*

"I have no questions, I simply await your command to fire." Theolri spoke confidently and without hesitation, "I have a good feeling nothing is going to go wrong with this attack." as he finished speaking his eyes flickered for a moment to the hill where the Eldar Pathfinders were hidden, and he smiled. . .


----------



## shas'o7

*Nat'Ko*
Ready when you are, but i suggest we move quickly.


----------



## solitaire

((OOC: err is it shooty shooty time yet. . ?))


----------



## thomas2

(Sorry about that, I haven't been able to post for a while)

*Y't'saum*

"Open fire!"

The fusion blaster whined as it began to fire, a deadly burst melting through the hinge with a dull hiss, the firepike shot doing the same. The door began to creak, no longer held up, and toppled, revealing vulnerable bodies. The burst cannon began to shred instantly, getting lost among the other pulse fire as bodies fell in damp red splashes in the air. Flame flickered over their bodies, finding purchase on flesh and charring it. A voice screamed in terror for a moment, when a pulse shot went straight through his throat in a silencing shot.

Standing over the gory mess Y't' realised three of them had escaped the slaughter into some sort of separate structure, presumably an ammo store, and began arming themselves.

"We'll need a strategy to flush them out, with the ammo there storming them could be dangerous."


----------



## Mordeth

Gareth

"How about we just blow them to pieces?" He said while hefting his plasma grenade.

"That would most certainly kill them, and we get rid of the stupid human ammo at the same time."

Chuckling, he added "I doubt the sound of it will make any difference soon. They have had plenty of time to send a cry for help..."


----------



## solitaire

*Theolri*

Theolri shot on Y't'saum's order and felt satisfaction fill him to the brim as the door collapsed and the soldiers obliterated. He did notice the three to escape however and so, drawing his Dragon Breath Flamer, moved forward slowly. He drew a Melta Bomb and threw it with all his strength, this time without waiting for an order. It clanged and got stuck in one of the thin hatches before exploding and blasting a large chunk off the wall, taking two of the Guardsmen with it. Theolri broke into a sprint, lifting up his weapon to fire at the remaining man but hesitated as he drew a Grenade Launcher. Before the Guardsman could fire a laser bullet punched through his skull. Taking his chance Theolri incinerated him but could now only hope the others hadn't seen the sniper bullet and thought that it had been the Fire Dragon who had finished him. . .


----------



## thomas2

(Tau don't have plasma grenades, only the less-dangerous, even non-lethal, photon grenades. Please could you edit your posts. Also I've edited my last post for flavour, if you want a look at it.)

*Y't'saum*

"I've received communications from the stealth team. We won't be able to meet back up. We will have to advance alone for the moment."

Suddenly explosions blossom behind the squad, forced you into the bunker. The rest of the team (ie ones not posting) are forced in the opposite direction.

"Looks like they signalled artillery, we'll have to say put for the moment. I just hope the others will be alright."

(This is basically to give a reason for why the rest of the squad aren't around, without killing them off. If you have any ideas of what we should do next I'd like to hear them)


----------



## Mordeth

OOC: sry I'll edit right away.

"We should make a run for it. I doubt they can spot us if me move quickly, and stay low."

Another explosion, closer this time, shut his mouth, as he decided to spend the time looking for a way out.


----------



## solitaire

((OOC: Sorry I didn't realise, I've edited to use one of Theolri's Melta Bombs instead of the grenade. I forgot I had them.))

*Theolri*
"Err we could just wait and hope it stops?" suggested Theolri meekly as he hid with the others from the artillery. Desperately he typed an aid for help through the transmitter which he held behind his back, but when he quickly looked for an answer he only saw an apology from Tirehn stating that they were unable to reach the artillery.
"Maybe we pose as Guardsmen to try and get to safety? I could probably pass for a mon'keigh, especially from a distance, though that wouldn't really work for you Tau." Theolri spoke desperately eager not to perish after surviving so long. . .


----------



## shas'o7

*Nat'Ko*
I like the eldar's idea. If he was to don one of those uniforms, he might be able to take out one of the artillery guns. Then we could run for safety to the forest.


----------



## thomas2

(OOC I've not posted for so long this is dead, and since we have only four people and I have no idea what to do next this RP is officially dead. As with escape here is all of it in one file: The 'Liberation' of Ksi'm'yen)


----------



## solitaire

Shame it looked so promising in the beginning. Oh well it was fun while it lasted. . .


----------

